# How Pakistan secures its nuclear weapons



## Neo

*How Pakistan secures its nuclear weapons ​* 




Islamabad, Sept. 3: There has often been speculation about the security of Pakistans nuclear weapons, and added to that, is a fear that they might fall into the hands of extremists. But Islamabad, it seems, has taken appropriate measures to safeguard them from extraneous forces.

*Pakistans nuclear weapons and other related weapons are controlled by the National Command Authority (NCA), which has an Employment Control Committee (ECC) that decides on doctrine, posture and nuclear use.*

*Weapons development falls under the purview of the Development Control Committee (DCC),* and according to Owen Bennett Jones, centralized control of these weapons is maintained by a two-key system and launch codes.

*A three-man rule is also in place in that authority to launch the weapons has to be taken jointly by Pakistans President, Prime Minister and Chief of Army Staff.*

*Internal security of nuclear storage is the responsibility of a 10,000-strong force headed by a Strategic Force Commander of Major-General rank.*

It is generally believed that the weapons are *not fully assembled and that warheads, detonators and missiles are kept separately*. This storage method ensures against unauthorized launches.

All these steps for making Pakistans nuclear arsenal safe were necessitated after Washington expressed concern in 2002 that it wanted sufficient forces on the ground to control access to Pakistans nuclear facilities.

It was then felt that the nuclear weapons should not be made accessible to the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) or to Pakistani scientists, particularly those involved with nuclear research.

*In March 2002, non-uniformed American defense personnel were even sent to man Pakistans nuclear reactor establishments with the objective of taking an inventory of what was there and to examine records of what ought and ought not to be there.*

*The technology found (then) indicated that Pakistan was certainly in no condition to deliver a small nuclear device to Al Qaeda, given that the US was monitoring their facilities, says one report.*

In spite of all these protective measures, there is still concern in the international community about how safe is Pakistans nuclear arsenal. From Pakistans point of view, there are certain sections of the society, which belief that the US is waiting to seize or disable Pakistans nuclear arsenal in the event of a collapse of government or an outbreak of civil war. (ANI)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

sir there is no concern but propaganda against a Muslim state who has nukes.some time Indian lobby and some time other Western lobbys make these kind of reports that pakistans nukes are not safe.we think pakistan's nukes are safe like any nuclear state.think abut russia what abut there nukes why not world concern abut that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metalfalcon

Pakistani nukes are safe and Indians are trying their level best to make Pakistani image bad in western eyes so that they can achieve their own goals. Remember that press conference when one Indian journalist asked Collin Powell about Pakistani nukes he said _"Pakistan made a atomic bomb it is such a Islamic bomb that it can be used by them any time they want your comment please"_ and Collin Powell replied " NON SENSE" and then he admired in front of whole Indian press that Pakistan is a responsible nuclear weapon state.

USA has made more mistakes than anyone else, remember they have dropped one hydrogen bomb in sea near Spain which has not been found till now, they fly the aircraft which carry nukes without the permission of any high ranking officer and even the pilots didn't knew about it, there nuclear related equipment is stolen and no body is arrested ( still they believe terrorists can steel nukes from Pakistan not from them ). MANY American companies were involved in nuclear proliferation to Iran north Korea and Libya but they put all the blame on A.Q khan and Pakistan.

There is no one in this world who can question USA for their deeds but when it comes to Pakistan then you know very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Goodperson

metalfalcon said:


> Pakistani nukes are safe and Indians are trying their level best to make Pakistani image bad in western eyes so that they can achieve their own goals. Remember that press conference when one Indian journalist asked Collin Powell about Pakistani nukes he said _"Pakistan made a atomic bomb it is such a Islamic bomb that it can be used by them any time they want your comment please"_ and Collin Powell replied " NON SENSE" and then he admired in front of whole Indian press that Pakistan is a responsible nuclear weapon state.
> 
> USA has made more mistakes than anyone else, remember they have dropped one hydrogen bomb in sea near Spain which has not been found till now, they fly the aircraft which carry nukes without the permission of any high ranking officer and even the pilots didn't knew about it, there nuclear related equipment is stolen and no body is arrested ( still they believe terrorists can steel nukes from Pakistan not from them ). MANY American companies were involved in nuclear proliferation to Iran north Korea and Libya but they put all the blame on A.Q khan and Pakistan.
> 
> There is no one in this world who can question USA for their deeds but when it comes to Pakistan then you know very well.



Did India Put "Abdul Qadeer Khan" under house arrest?


----------



## Imran Khan

Goodperson said:


> Did India Put "Abdul Qadeer Khan" under house arrest?



but indian media makes propagenda with there whole power against dr.AQ KHAN.


----------



## Goodperson

imran khan said:


> but indian media makes propagenda with there whole power against dr.AQ KHAN.



Is that the reason you provide? If you feel so better ignore it.


----------



## Comet

I think USA should remmeber, that it was USA where a plane flew with on board nuclear armed missiles, without noticed by the authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JK!

umairp said:


> I think USA should remmeber, that it was USA where a plane flew with on board nuclear armed missiles, without noticed by the authorities.



Thats only in recent years the US has had alot of Cockups with their nuclear weapon security.


----------



## Nasha

So we really do have Nuclear weapons? they were'nt just fire works???


----------



## dr.umer

Nasha said:


> So we really do have Nuclear weapons? they were'nt just fire works???



What were you thinking and what made you reach that conclusion that nukes could be fireworks?


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Nasha said:


> So we really do have Nuclear weapons? they were'nt just fire works???



You must have been born after they were tested, bayta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Nasha said:


> So we really do have Nuclear weapons? they were'nt just fire works???



to kya ab tak mazaq ker rahy thy ham


----------



## Nasha

Sorry folks was just kidding.
is the US really monitoring our Nuclear arsenal? do they actually know where we keep them? what if, they wish so to Invade Pakistan, can some one give me insight?


----------



## Muradk

Neo 3 man rule is gone. Because of unstable gov things have changed in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Muradk said:


> Neo 3 man rule is gone. Because of unstable gov things have changed in 1999.



Is it? 
Sir, could you please elaborate?


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistans nuclear controls safe and sophisticated*
* NYT report says Nuclear Command Authority leaders are thought to be military professionals first, and therefore responsible
By Khalid Hasan

WASHINGTON: Pakistan has a sophisticated Nuclear Command Authority, with layers upon layers of protection, some of them installed with the help of a covert American program that has already spent more than $100 million, according to David Sanger of the New York Times. 

Writing in the newspapers blog, Sanger, the NYT bureau chief in Washington, remarks that the nuclear command authoritys leaders are Musharraf acolytes but they are thought to be military professionals first, and therefore responsible. He observes that unified leadership at the top still counts. The problem is that Pakistan has a great deal of nuclear material, and is making more at a quick pace. Its facilities are spread out, so that India could not easily attack them all. The intelligence service, the ISI, has deeply divided sympathies, with many supporting the Taliban and extremist causes. And the bulk of the military isnt much better, Sanger writes.

Sanger says that there were shudders felt in Washington over Pakistan even before Musharraf resigned in mid-August rather than face impeachment. Knowing Musharraf was on thin ice, the United States government had already run tabletop exercises in which a Pakistani descent into chaos would leave everyone wondering who was in control of that countrys nuclear arsenal. Would it be the new elected prime minister, whom the military deeply distrusts? The army? The small clique of trusted Musharraf aides who built the countrys nuclear security system, but no longer have a patron? The worries about Pakistan and North Korea, two unsteady nuclear powers have begun to change thinking among officials in Washington who used to focus principally on the awful scenario that a nuclear weapon might pass straight from a government to a terrorist group.

Sanger writes that it is not that anyone is more sanguine about the possibility of a terror group acquiring enough nuclear material to set off an atomic bomb in an American city. But that is still the number 1 worry. The way the problem is analysed is beginning to shift, however. A senior intelligence official in charge of monitoring Pakistans nuclear programme told Sanger, You know, we used to have this great distinction between states with nukes that we could deter the old-fashioned way, and groups with nukes that we couldnt deter. But today, the official said, our biggest problem may be groups within states that could take advantage of political chaos to seize what they need, either to sell it or to win a struggle for leadership of the country. To experts in the Bush administration, whats happening today in countries like North Korea and Pakistan poses a far higher statistical risk of letting loose nukes out the door than Iraq ever did.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

is not ISI under federal govt, or its a separate organization,

second, do u think, terrorists can snatch some nukes from pakistan, or some material or some info, is it so easy???


----------



## muse

> NYT report says Nuclear Command Authority leaders are thought to be military professionals first, and therefore responsible




US certification - ain't it grand! Who needs it?

By the logic of the byline - ISI are also military professionals, why the US will not certify them??

Silly ad hoc BS passing for policy - The latest psyops feature about Dr. you know who failed, so they'll try something else.

One wonders which planet these live on? how can they be so alienated from world opinion - fooling all the people, all the time?? Sure, why not? Cuz the only people fooled are your own, all they know is fear, they are distracted from how U.S has been diminished - just read the economic nuz.


----------



## nick

Dear Moderators and users, Assalamu Alaikum.I'm from Bangladesh. This is my first post in this forum. Hope you guys are doing great. Anyways, actually I was thinking that may be because of US pressure on Mr. Musharraf, he dismantled/disarmed all the nuclear weapons. May be he ripped of the uranium/plutonium core from the unit or may be replaced the electronic chips with fake ones. As A.Q. Khan is also in house arrest so this is quite fishy.

So my question is, Do you really think that those weapons will work in future when necessary?


----------



## Kharian_Beast

nick said:


> Dear Moderators and users, Assalamu Alaikum.I'm from Bangladesh. This is my first post in this forum. Hope you guys are doing great. Anyways, actually I was thinking that may be because of US pressure on Mr. Musharraf, he dismantled/disarmed all the nuclear weapons. May be he ripped of the uranium/plutonium core from the unit or may be replaced the electronic chips with fake ones. As A.Q. Khan is also in house arrest so this is quite fishy.
> 
> So my question is, Do you really think that those weapons will work in future when necessary?



You should go back and read this thread because then you would learn how this is a very unlikely and improbable scenario.


----------



## nick

imran khan said:


> but indian media makes propagenda with there whole power against dr.AQ KHAN.




Who gives a **** about so called "Indian media"? Indian media is actually the media that brings their inside dirty nature to international community. It's also a nasty political tool to cover their own failures by blaming others. They always try to make themselves as "Innocent and Noble" to international community by blaming their neighbors because India and Israel are actually a minority in international community with controversial religion. Because look, Islam,Christian,Buddhist has lots of religious brothers but these are the two nations that are actually isolated. They gotta survive,man !

Anyways, It's just my personal statement and I don't know how many will agree with me. I'm saying sorry in advance if my statement reflects/indicates any racial words.

Whoof!


----------



## digitaltiger

[Because look, Islam,Christian,Buddhist has lots of religious brothers but these are the two nations that are actually isolated. They gotta survive,man !

Rome, Misra(Egypt), Unan mit gaye jaha se .....
Kuch baat hai aise, hasti mit ti nahi hamari....
Sadiyaon raha hai dushman daur-e jahan hamara....


----------



## third eye

nick said:


> Who gives a **** about so called "Indian media"? Indian media is actually the media that brings their inside dirty nature to international community. It's also a nasty political tool to cover their own failures by blaming others. They always try to make themselves as "Innocent and Noble" to international community by blaming their neighbors because *India and Israel are actually a minority in international community with controversial religion. Because look, Islam,Christian,Buddhist has lots of religious brothers but these are the two nations that are actually isolated. They gotta survive,man !*
> Anyways, It's just my personal statement and I don't know how many will agree with me. I'm saying sorry in advance if my statement reflects/indicates any racial words.
> 
> Whoof!




Is this the best you can think of ? 

Controversial religion ?!!! Good morning.


----------



## m15t3r7

digitaltiger said:


> [Because look, Islam,Christian,Buddhist has lots of religious brothers but these are the two nations that are actually isolated. They gotta survive,man !
> 
> Rome, Misra(Egypt), Unan mit gaye jaha se .....
> Kuch baat hai aise, hasti mit ti nahi hamari....
> Sadiyaon raha hai dushman daur-e jahan hamara....



I can't understand a word plez write in English or don't bother


----------



## zeeshan809

Pakistan has to be very careful in terms of securing the nuclear weapons as opposing countries want to get close to them.


----------



## All-Green

Why so much emphasis on Pakistan only?
I think this scenario is highly likely in other countries as well.

With the number of nuclear weapons maintained by US and Russia...doesn't make sense for them to be so worried about Pakistani arsenal (peanuts in comparison). 
In terms of probability it would be easier for a well financed terrorist organization with local sympathizers to gain access to weapons from these countries due to the sheer numbers present!

I believe with recent WMD related incidents in US it is obvious that WMD storage and authorization protocols in place are not as strict as they would have us believe.
In such a scenario would it not be possible for a person (like Timothy Mcveigh) to get his hands on such material and take revenge from his own government.

Similarly after the breakup of USSR and the subsequent economic meltdown can we not assume that the tons of weapons grade nuclear material in the Ex Soviet States has been provided foolproof security till date?
I think even some instances have been quoted in the past regarding missing or unaccounted for WMDs in Ex Soviet States.

There are Anti Muslim extremist groups present in Israel and India as well and they can also pose a similar threat in the long run.

In my humble opinion other countries maybe a lot more vulnerable than they think or admit and that in itself is synonymous to inviting trouble!!!


----------



## TOPGUN

They are well safe !! its not a cheap toy that would be just hanign around for anyone to get there hands on lol .......


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

digitaltiger said:


> [Because look, Islam,Christian,Buddhist has lots of religious brothers but these are the two nations that are actually isolated. They gotta survive,man !
> 
> Rome, Misra(Egypt), Unan mit gaye jaha se .....
> Kuch baat hai aise, hasti mit ti nahi hamari....
> Sadiyaon raha hai dushman daur-e jahan hamara....



Mr remember the 1987 Indo-Pak tention when President Zia-ul-Haq suddenely visted India n tention was finished

Do u knw wht was reason due to which tention was finished?

I tell u when Zia-ul-Haq returned to Pak in 1987, at indian airport he said to Indian PM that "_There r abt 50 muslim conturies if pakistan is destroyed Islam will live alive in othr conturies but on the other hand if India is destroyed Hinduism will remain no more_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajkumar

Sargodhian_Eagle said:


> Mr remember the 1987 Indo-Pak tention when President Zia-ul-Haq suddenely visted India n tention was finished
> 
> Do u knw wht was reason due to which tention was finished?
> 
> I tell u when Zia-ul-Haq returned to Pak in 1987, at indian airport he said to Indian PM that "_There r abt 50 muslim conturies if pakistan is destroyed Islam will live alive in othr conturies but on the other hand if India is destroyed Hinduism will remain no more_



hahaa,
now i not surprised that Zia was so inclined towards religion. for you i wanna say its not about survival of religion its about survival of country, India remained for thousand of years [faced many invasions]it will remain till the humanity survives regardless whats the religion of people of this land.


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

Rajkumar said:


> hahaa,
> now i not surprised that Zia was so inclined towards religion. for you i wanna say its not about survival of religion its about survival of country, India remained for thousand of years [faced many invasions]it will remain till the humanity survives regardless whats the religion of people of this land.




If its abt survival of country then why Ghandi drew back the army in 1987. At that time Pakistan was not nuclear power while India is nuclear power since 1974 if i m rite.
Then india had chance to destroy Pak bt which thing prohibted the Ghandi?
That thing was survival of India n Hinduism
*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*


----------



## Göktu&#287;

Pakistan is first Muslim Country of the Nuclear power... Pakistan Have so Much Nuclear Mislles adn Bomb... I Think Pakistan Should be help a other Muslim Countrys (Firstly TURKEY) for product a Nuclear Weapons...


----------



## Patriot

Göktu&#287;;325629 said:


> Pakistan is first Muslim Country of the Nuclear power... Pakistan Have so Much Nuclear Mislles adn Bomb... I Think Pakistan Should be help a other Muslim Countrys (Firstly TURKEY) for product a Nuclear Weapons...


We can't proliferate but why do you need nuclear weapons?Turkey is already very strong conventionally so you can win war without Nukes.


----------



## pakomar

Göktu&#287;;325629 said:


> Pakistan is first Muslim Country of the Nuclear power... Pakistan Have so Much Nuclear Mislles adn Bomb... I Think Pakistan Should be help a other Muslim Countrys (Firstly TURKEY) for product a Nuclear Weapons...



SALAM
I agree with you Pakistan should be helping other Muslim countries. Look at Iraq, it was very strong military vise but look them now. Nuclear weapons countries will never use these weapon of mass destruction on anyone but can safeguard there independence from occupation. (Like Iraq is now occupied).


----------



## macintosh

*[Mod edit]*


----------



## wtf

Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM - India - The Times of India

*Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM*

Not sure what exactly to make of the article, but Indian PM either absolutely trusts Pak govt statements on its nukes, Pak Nukes are under US control or Times of India is spewing BS. I think that's the 3 alternatives I can think of. The fourth alternative, that Manmohan Singh is lying seems strange considering this was a response to an opposition party and this being election time.


----------



## abrakadabra

wtf said:


> Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM - India - The Times of India
> 
> *Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM*
> 
> Not sure what exactly to make of the article, but Indian PM either absolutely trusts Pak govt statements on its nukes, Pak Nukes are under US control or Times of India is spewing BS. I think that's the 3 alternatives I can think of. The fourth alternative, that Manmohan Singh is lying seems strange considering this was a response to an opposition party and this being election time.



I think some third party (May be USA, or even China) through Back Channel Diplomacy should have explained the command and control structures in place inside Pakisthan that the Nukes cannt be misused.

Though many of you are adamenat in not believing, the fact remains that there is no COMPULSIVE hate towards Pakisthan from the side of Indian Govt.


----------



## IceCold

wtf said:


> Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM - India - The Times of India
> 
> *Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM*
> 
> Not sure what exactly to make of the article, but Indian PM either absolutely trusts Pak govt statements on its nukes, Pak Nukes are under US control or Times of India is spewing BS. I think that's the 3 alternatives I can think of. The fourth alternative, that Manmohan Singh is lying seems strange considering this was a response to an opposition party and this being election time.



Does it matter if he would have said other wise. Seriously your PM is full of crap these days, India is far far from being a super power and issuing these kind of statements by a third world country doesn't really mean squat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulIndian

wtf said:


> Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM - India - The Times of India
> 
> *Pak's nukes in safe hands for now, says PM*
> 
> Not sure what exactly to make of the article, but Indian PM either absolutely trusts Pak govt statements on its nukes, Pak Nukes are under US control or Times of India is spewing BS. I think that's the 3 alternatives I can think of. The fourth alternative, that Manmohan Singh is lying seems strange considering this was a response to an opposition party and this being election time.




*FOR NOW*...They are the big words here. He always said that Pakistani nukes were safe. Now he adds - FOR NOW. I am sure he is setting the stage for future moves. Next statement from Singh or new PM will be - *India not sure anymore about Pakistani nukes' safety!*


----------



## PeacefulIndian

IceCold said:


> Does it matter if he would have said other wise. Seriously your PM is full of crap these days, India is far far from being a super power and issuing these kind of statements by a *third world country *doesn't really mean squat.



I live on planet earth. And on this planet, India is believed to be an emerging superpower. Obama did speak it out at G 20. And no, below news is NOT doctored by zeenews, even if it is an Indian medium. 

Manmohan Obama meet-India a global superpower: Barack Obama

What planet you live on? Or is it just your pathetic mentality of indulgence?


----------



## blain2

Pakistani nuclear weapons are in better safe keep than the Indian ones. I can assure all of the readers here about this. For as long as the Pakistani armed forces are around, the nuclear weapons are going nowhere (and Pakistani armed forces will be around for a long while) regardless of all the ill-informed statements made by Singh sahib of India. Obviously the statement is meant to cause further concerns about his country's main antagonist.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

blain2 said:


> Pakistani nuclear weapons are in better safe keep than the Indian ones. I can assure all of the readers here about this. For as long as the Pakistani armed forces are around, the nuclear weapons are going nowhere (and Pakistani armed forces will be around for a long while) regardless of all the ill-informed statements made by Singh sahib of India. Obviously the statement is meant to cause further concerns about his country's main antagonist.



*Pakistani nuclear weapons are in better safe keep than the Indian ones. I can assure all of the readers here about this. *

I am not assured. What is the source of this information?


----------



## IceCold

blain2 said:


> Pakistani nuclear weapons are in better safe keep than the Indian ones. I can assure all of the readers here about this. For as long as the Pakistani armed forces are around, the nuclear weapons are going nowhere (and Pakistani armed forces will be around for a long while) regardless of all the ill-informed statements made by Singh sahib of India. Obviously the statement is meant to cause further concerns about his country's main antagonist.



I don't think sir we need to assure anyone and specially to Indians. They or for that matter there full of crap PM can think what ever they like, after all we can't expect anything better from them now can we. With statements like these, they are in fact trying to please their new masters the Americans and hoping they could get on the same page. We know how secure our nuclear assets are and seriously some one thinking other wise can go and take a hike.


----------



## blain2

PeacefulIndian said:


> *Pakistani nuclear weapons are in better safe keep than the Indian ones. I can assure all of the readers here about this. *
> 
> I am not assured. What is the source of this information?



Pakistan has better security and technical safeguards than the Russian, Chinese and Indian programs. We have worked extensively with the American side to put measures in place which ensure that both from a policy and technology standpoint, these systems are not vulnerable. The security of these weapons is at par with what is in place in the West.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

blain2 said:


> Pakistan has better security and technical safeguards than the Russian, Chinese and Indian programs. We have worked extensively with the American side to put measures in place which ensure that both from a policy and technology standpoint, these systems are not vulnerable. The security of these weapons is at par with what is in place in the West.



I am actually not too worried about techincal & policy point of view. I have a different concern. 

What if some people in the chain of command have nexus with extremist elements? When & if your nukes fall to Taliban, it is crystal clear that they would not achieve it without active support from various elements in your administration. It will sure be one hell of an insider job.

So when & if such situation arises, how difficult will it be for the extremists to break the technical system & own the nukes?


----------



## blain2

PeacefulIndian said:


> I am actually not too worried about techincal & policy point of view. I have a different concern.
> 
> What if some people in the chain of command have nexus with extremist elements? When & if your nukes fall to Taliban, it is crystal clear that they would not achieve it without active support from various elements in your administration. It will sure be one hell of an insider job.
> 
> So when & if such situation arises, how difficult will it be for the extremists to break the technical system & own the nukes?




It is as possible as some Hindu extremist or some American survivalist/neo-Nazi elements gaining access to their respective nuclear assets.

There are effective background checks, profiling and monitoring that goes on for people in the program.

Your point "when your nukes fall..." is typical of the paranoia about this capability. Have you seen any cases of Pakistani military defecting over to the other side? It has not happened and neither will it happen so why do people automatically assume that some folks on the inside will immediately become turncoats and hand these things over to the Taliban on a platter?

The delivery systems are with a different formation, the weapon codes are secured via the standard 2-man rule employed in the West etc. etc. So this talk of this and that falling in the hands of the Taliban is misplaced.

There is a bigger concern about Russian weapons falling into the hands of the arms dealers in CARs and being shipped to the highest bidder but because Pakistan is the punching bag for all, this stuff is talked up by every Tom, Dick and Harry regardless of how clueless they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gaurysh

Sargodhian_Eagle said:


> Mr remember the 1987 Indo-Pak tention when President Zia-ul-Haq suddenely visted India n tention was finished
> 
> Do u knw wht was reason due to which tention was finished?
> 
> I tell u when Zia-ul-Haq returned to Pak in 1987, at indian airport he said to Indian PM that "_There r abt 50 muslim conturies if pakistan is destroyed Islam will live alive in othr conturies but on the other hand if India is destroyed Hinduism will remain no more_



HE SAID IT IN FRONT OF U??


----------



## PeacefulIndian

blain2 said:


> It is as possible as some Hindu extremist or some American survivalist/neo-Nazi elements gaining access to their respective nuclear assets.
> 
> There are effective background checks, profiling and monitoring that goes on for people in the program.
> 
> Your point "when your nukes fall..." is typical of the paranoia about this capability. Have you seen any cases of Pakistani military defecting over to the other side? It has not happened and neither will it happen so why do people automatically assume that some folks on the inside will immediately become turncoats and hand these things over to the Taliban on a platter?
> 
> The delivery systems are with a different formation, the weapon codes are secured via the standard 2-man rule employed in the West etc. etc. So this talk of this and that falling in the hands of the Taliban is misplaced.
> 
> There is a bigger concern about Russian weapons falling into the hands of the arms dealers in CARs and being shipped to the highest bidder but because Pakistan is the punching bag for all, this stuff is talked up by every Tom, Dick and Harry regardless of how clueless they are.



*It is as possible as some Hindu extremist or some American survivalist/neo-Nazi elements gaining access to their respective nuclear assets.*

Do you completely deny that your ISI was accused of having links with extremist Taliban? Shah Mehmood Quareshi also indicated that ISI was supposedly being 'cleansed'. What makes you think that your administration & Taliban do not have any links at all? What is happening in FATA, Swat is probably a good example. You are not being 'defeated', you are 'giving in'. 

*Your point "when your nukes fall..." is typical of the paranoia about this capability. Have you seen any cases of Pakistani military defecting over to the other side?*

I did see them give in. Without any resistance. 

*The delivery systems are with a different formation, the weapon codes are secured via the standard 2-man rule employed in the West etc. etc. So this talk of this and that falling in the hands of the Taliban is misplaced.*

I already asserted that I am not concerned about techincal aspect of it. This does not work out if it is an insider job. Simple. 

*There is a bigger concern about Russian weapons falling into the hands of the arms dealers in CARs and being shipped to the highest bidder but because Pakistan is the punching bag for all, this stuff is talked up by every Tom, Dick and Harry regardless of how clueless they are. *

Gives you all the more reasons to introspect. Why every Tom, Dick & Harry is worried about Pakistani nukes? Care to think?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PeacefulIndian said:


> Do you completely deny that your ISI was accused of having links with extremist Taliban? Shah Mehmood Quareshi also indicated that ISI was supposedly being 'cleansed'. What makes you think that your administration & Taliban do not have any links at all? What is happening in FATA, Swat is probably a good example. You are not being 'defeated', you are 'giving in'.


The links maintained by the ISI in the past (and in the present) were part of a policy and part of what any good intelligence agency would do - ensure it has contacts with any entity of concern/interest.

That is a completely different scenario from a massive defection in favor of the Taliban, against the Pakistani State, government and senior leadership.

In essence the only way this would happen is if the senior military leadership defected to the Taliban cause, which remains just as unlikely as the senior Indian leadership defecting to the RSS cause and becoming complicit in a Muslim genocide in India.

The Prime Minister and Foreign Minister were correct - the restructuring or 'cleansing' process was initiated under Musharraf, and rigorous checks and accountability of the ISI have continued and will continue. But you should also remember that this 'restructuring' is being carried out by the senior Military leadership - the same leadership whose 'defection' is essential for any possible 'nukes in Taliban hands' scenario to be feasible.



> Why every Tom, Dick & Harry is worried about Pakistani nukes?


That's the point the Pakistanis always make - there isn't a good reason at this point for that hysteria and paranoia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

Always the same BS by western media, specially indian media which will better point out their problems rather then that of Pakistan.

It's normal for Pakistan to face all this propaganda because we are the only Muslim world nuclear power.

Come on everybody it's not a joke when you talk about Pakistan Nuclear Arsenal. Pakistan is doing all the necessary to protect it so it's not a problem!


----------



## IceCold

This thread is such a waste, does any one from the Pakistani side seriously believe that we can convince them otherwise, sorry to burst your bubble but they are not here to get convinced no matter how hard one tries and that is why whether it is on this very forum of western media you keep on hearing the same old BS. Its better to let them think what they want and let them have an opinion of their own, rather then wasting bandwidth convincing them.
Since people here have a higher opinion about Musharraf, i would like to shift their attention to a specific reference given in his book "In the line of fire" about how the west in particular the US sees Pakistan's nuclear program, even after that if we are trying to convince them otherwise, then we are only fooling our selves.


----------



## luoshan

US can make sure Pak nukes are secure: Obama - US - World - The Times of India
*US can make sure Pak nukes are secure: Obama*
30 Apr 2009, 1236 hrs IST, Chidanand Rajghatta, TNN

WASHINGTON: US President Barack Obama on Wednesday said Washington "can make sure that Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is secure," even as he 

expressed grave concern over the deteriorating situation in the militancy-stricken country. 

At a White House press conference to mark his first 100 days in office, Obama expressed confidence about US control over Pakistan's nuclear weapons, perhaps through military-to-military cooperation, in the face of extremist advances in the country. In the process, he also hinted that Washington had contingency plans to handle the situation if it went out of Islamabad's hands. 

Asked if he could reassure the American people that, if necessary, America could secure Pakistan's nuclear arsenal and keep it from getting into the Taliban's hands, Obama replied: "I'm confident that we can make sure that Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is secure, primarily, initially, because the Pakistani army, I think, recognizes the hazards of those weapons falling into the wrong hands."


----------



## ironman

10,000 men protecting N-assets: official 

By Kamran Yousaf
Thursday, 28 May, 2009 | 04:16 AM PST | 

ISLAMABAD: A senior official of the countrys premier defence nuclear establishment has said that a large force of nearly 10,000 people is in place to ensure security of Pakistans nuclear arsenal and western fears about the safety of the weapons are unfounded.

Air Commodore Khalid Banuri, who is director of arms control and disarmament affairs at the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), said that Pakistans command and control structure for the weapons was better than that of many other nuclear states, and many countries and their experts had officially acknowledged this.

In a rare interview with DawnNews, Air Commodore Banuri described as preposterous western media reports that Pakistans nuclear weapons might fall into wrong hands  terrorists or other non-state actors. The intent clearly appears to be mala fide, he said. It does not make sense for anyone to continue to harp on this despite having understanding of how Pakistan does its work.

He said: We have taken stringent measures which are legislative, institutional, procedural and administrative. We have ensured all aspects of nuclear capability.

Elaborating, he said that a large force of highly trained and professional people  in fact over 10,000 people were looking after the security of the nuclear assets.

Answering a question, Air Commodore Banuri said Pakistan constantly maintained contact with a number of states on the nuclear issue.

We have interaction with several countries, including the US, EU and Japan, and the IAEA. What we have with the US, this is clearly known. Our interaction with the US is based on the two basic principles, non-intrusiveness and our right to pick and choose. However, he made it clear that such interactions did not mean that Pakistan had granted access to anyone to its nuclear assets.

DawnNews TV will air a special report titled Whos afraid of the bomb at 3.30pm on Thursday, and the detailed interview of Air Commodore Khalid Banuri at 11.30pm on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazorMC

Pakistan's nukes are safe no matter what other media say...
Most of the time they are commenting on Indian media's opinions...
It's all about communication...

There are many Indians working in Western media as anchors etc. who is to say they dont influence topics.

Look at facts, not opinions.


----------



## Arsalan

*how pakistan secures its neuclear weapons:*

perhaps this article gives you an idea!!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-mi...-saved-thirty-year-old-secret.html#post386394


----------



## jawadqamar

*Taking out Pak nukes*


By Irfan Asghar | Published: May 28, 2009 

On May 14,Fox News reported that the US has got a comprehensive plan to infiltrate into Pakistan and secure its nuclear arsenal if there appeared any possibility of the country falling under the control of Taliban. Reportedly the operation would be conducted by Joint Special Operations Command (JSOC) - a component unit of the Special Operations Command, which got its birth on Dec 15, 1980 in the wake of the failure of Operation Eagle Claw and has got a history of conducting highly classified operations.

Besides hunting down terrorists in Afghanistan, the JSOC is said to have got another important mission of securing Pakistan's nukes. What followed hard on the heels of this news was a report by the analysts of the Institute for Science and International security (ISIS) that Pakistan is expanding nuclear sites as part of the effort to bolster the destructive power of its atomic arsenal. Satellite photos have also been issued to give credence to this claim. Moreover, the ISIS says that as Pakistan army is waging a war against Taliban militants in the northwest, so the security of its nuclear assets remains in question. 

*If we have a non-partisan approach and candid analysis of the situation, it comes out loud and clear that all this is a part of the game to create panic, horrify the international community about Pak nukes and translate the heinous objectives of encroaching the nuclear sovereignty of Pakistan into reality.* But this is a fantastic scheme. *Pak nukes are not placed in open air under any shed without any custody that JSOC will come into action and take control of them. They have been secretly protected. Despite making efforts to monitor the whereabouts, the US intelligence agencies cannot for the life of them trace all the sites of the storage of nukes in Pakistan. This has also been conceded by the CIA director Leon Panetha that the US does not know the location of all of Pakistan's nuclear weapons. Most importantly, a fully vigilant army is there to safeguard nukes, and foil any mischevious attempt in this regard. *

*Interestingly, the US intelligence agencies have not got any impressive record of doing things. They badly failed to pre-empt the 9/11; they are running around in circles to capture Osama bin Laden and they have failed to track down the links of terrorists*. *It is a stupidity of the highest order to think that JSOC and US intelligence agencies, which have failed to control the nuclear program of Iran at its infancy stage, will be capable enough to undo the nuclear sovereignty of Pakistan-a fully fledged nuclear state*. 
*
If wishes were horses, beggars might ride. To expect from US intelligence agencies, which are writhing with embarrassment after repeated failures to change the regimes in Iran and North Korea, that they will locate Pakistan's nuclear sites and enable the JSOC to carry out operation is chimerical. Where was the JSOC ,when North Korea on different pretexts at various periods of time violated the US-sponsored nuclear disablement agreements and carried out missile experiments. *


*America is facing stark failure in Afghanistan. Where is the JSOC? Why it has failed to exterminate the Taliban factor*, when the US soldiers are obliged to commit suicides out of failure and frustration. The New York Times has reported that Taliban are using US manufactured arms against American troops. *Why the JSOC and intelligence agencies have failed to preempt the leakage of arms from Afghan forces to the Taliban. *

The point of fact is that the US is entirely baffled at this time and acting out of desperation. The glaring example of this is that it is blowing hot and cold nowadays. Even the US president does not seem to have thinking of his own and is parroting the line of anti-Pakistan lobbies. _The writer suggests the US officials that they should stop worrying about Pak nukes and start taking care of their own country which is faltering, in a precarious condition and approaching the inevitable fate of collapse_. *As far as Pak nukes are concerned, Pak army is fully equipped and bright eyed in the context of putting the extremists to rout and securing its nuclear arsenal. The spectacular example is the ongoing operation in Pakistan. Pakistan army is getting success in the field in which the US-led NATO forces have miserably failed to achieve anything worthwhile.* 

*The US media, international institutes and so-called pundits or analysts have got a track record of creating hype, laying it on thick and raising ulterior speculations about sensitive issues to cater to the needs of certain powerful lobbies. Pakistan is a country of 170 million enthusiastic people and 620,000 strongly professional army, having the wherewithal to forestall the unholy objectives of its rival lobbies and forces.*

The writer is a foreign affairs analyst

E-mail: irfanasghar99@yahoo.com


----------



## Arsalan

Well for security in war time the nukes are stored in deep underground tunnels at ---------
Today i visited the factory where gates of these tunnels are being made and boy they were awesome! 
Heavy sheets of metal and --------- are used in the gates! The gates are made strong enough to withstand a direct hit from a ----- pound bomb. I think it won&#8217;t be appropriate to mention the bombs size it can withstand due to security reasons but tell you what, it is a huge load of explosives, more then anything that can ever come and hit it directly!
The tunnels themselves are deep down the earth and no bunker buster or any sort of bomb can damage the tunnel.
All this is first hand information and I hope that is useful for you people!

Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

i am sorry as i am not able to post the details because of security reasons but one thing is for sure, you guys may now be confident that no one can destroy our nukes via an offensive move for sure, Inshallah!!! 
our nukes are very safe! as safe as it can get with any other neuclear nation! perhaps better than many (even America where every now and then the jets are reported flying with nukes without formal permission or knowledge)



regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

arsalanaslam123 said:


> Well for security in war time the nukes are stored in deep underground tunnels at ---------
> Today i visited the factory where gates of these tunnels are being made and boy they were awesome!
> Heavy sheets of metal and --------- are used in the gates! The gates are made strong enough to withstand a direct hit from a ----- pound bomb. I think it wont be appropriate to mention the bombs size it can withstand due to security reasons but tell you what, it is a huge load of explosives, more then anything that can ever come and hit it directly!
> The tunnels themselves are deep down the earth and no bunker buster or any sort of bomb can damage the tunnel.
> All this is first hand information and I hope that is useful for you people!
> 
> Regards!



Just to make a correction here, not all Pakistan strategic assets which includes warheads and carriers are stored in underground bunkers. At the mating sites scattered throughout Pakistan, most of the carriers are parked inside ordinary storage air conditioned shelters that are camouflaged. These scattered sites have no visible entry points from main routes. Any passerby will have no clue about the beaten path off the road and where it leads. The security check posts are also well within these unmarked paths! So the only traffic on this road may be that of an employee of SPD or a spy! 

The bulk of the warheads are stored at some strategic locations using the same principals as that of storage of any conventional or unconventional ammunition. Please remember that warheads are generally inert and are do not explode secondarily owing to some aerial bomb being dropped on them. They are only activated once the special arming key is entered after mating with the carrier. So they are pretty safe in these especially built hardened storage sheds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tamir

epool said:


> Just to make a correction here, not all Pakistan strategic assets which includes warheads and carriers are stored in underground bunkers. At the mating sites scattered throughout Pakistan, most of the carriers are parked inside ordinary storage air conditioned shelters that are camouflaged. These scattered sites have no visible entry points from main routes. Any passerby will have no clue about the beaten path off the road and where it leads. The security check posts are also well within these unmarked paths! So the only traffic on this road may be that of an employee of SPD or a spy!
> 
> The bulk of the warheads are stored at some strategic locations using the same principals as that of storage of any conventional or unconventional ammunition. Please remember that warheads are generally inert and are do not explode secondarily owing to some aerial bomb being dropped on them. They are only activated once the special arming key is entered after mating with the carrier. So they are pretty safe in these especially built hardened storage sheds.




Correct me if I am wrong... just a logical question I have in mind. Wouldn't the warheads be stored underground to avoid radioactive detection? 

Secondly, there is no convincing the Western people or media on our nuclear security. When someone asks me this STUPID question, my answer is equally stupid. My usual reply is that ..... if you can manage to get your pickup truck into the ammo warehouse and load the "warhead" onto your pickup truck, your all set. 

99&#37; of the time I get this look of horror and reply "are you serious?"


----------



## Arsalan

epool said:


> Just to make a correction here, not all Pakistan strategic assets which includes warheads and carriers are stored in underground bunkers. At the mating sites scattered throughout Pakistan, most of the carriers are parked inside ordinary storage air conditioned shelters that are camouflaged. These scattered sites have no visible entry points from main routes. Any passerby will have no clue about the beaten path off the road and where it leads. The security check posts are also well within these unmarked paths! So the only traffic on this road may be that of an employee of SPD or a spy!
> 
> The bulk of the warheads are stored at some strategic locations using the same principals as that of storage of any conventional or unconventional ammunition. Please remember that warheads are generally inert and are do not explode secondarily owing to some aerial bomb being dropped on them. They are only activated once the special arming key is entered after mating with the carrier. So they are pretty safe in these especially built hardened storage sheds.



correct, i agree with you on this! i stated that most of our nukes are stored there in underground tunnels! not all of them! also my bad that i should have classifed that by nukes i point to there nuclear warheads only and not the carriers. so to clarify, the nuclear warheads are stored there! offcourse they cannot go bang on arieal attack but are DESTROYED if bombed! this wont start a chain rection but the bombs will be destroyed so to protect them all these measures are taken. in simple words we can say that the warheads are there without there fuse so cannnot go boom by themselves or during a bombing atack. however the security methods i have mentioned in my earlier post keep them safe even in a full arieal attack as i stated that the tunnels and the gates are able to handle direct hit of whatever that can come and hit them!

i hope you understand my point now! anyway thanks for your information!

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

tamir said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... just a logical question I have in mind. Wouldn't the warheads be stored underground to avoid radioactive detection?



to some extent yes! storing in deep under ground sites do minimize the radioactive detection! that is how we keep there position hidden from the spy satallites! so storing the nukes there serves dual purpose
1. keep the position a secret by avoidind radioactive detection
2. keep them safe in case of any misadventure by the enemy forces, may it be areial or missile attack!



> Secondly, there is no convincing the Western people or media on our nuclear security. When someone asks me this STUPID question, my answer is equally stupid. My usual reply is that ..... if you can manage to get your pickup truck into the ammo warehouse and load the "warhead" onto your pickup truck, your all set.
> 
> 99% of the time I get this look of horror and reply "are you serious?"



 correct!
we never tried to convince the west about our nuclear programme. they point fingers to us that some day pakistan may come under an extremist government and then the nukes will be a threat to the world! what we never have shown them is that india is being ruled by extremist BJP, there statements and news conferences say it all! they say that india is for hindus and muslims should be whiped out of it and all that stuff but still the world never put them under pressure rather they are giving them nuclear thechnology!

and yes your answer to the stpid question you have pointed out is very fine  IF someone can come in the storage area and load the bomb in there truck it will be all done! 
i will just like to add that:
1. first of all they have to find out the storage site. so spy satalite can help them.
2.they have to go to more than one storage site to shop for there bomb as it is stored in parts.
3. have to go through TIGHT security block to reach them, both manual and electronics! enev the cheif of army staff cannot go there without all the formal procedures which include the permission of lot of bodies!
4. have to bring all the part back to there safe heaven (india)
5.need scientist to assemble them
6. and i have very limited knowledge of the system so i must be missing thousands of points! also we cannot discuss them in detail over here!!

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

Time to cheer,  Pakistan have achieved a milestone that will not be talked about much!
Today my father have came from the testing site of the Gate I referred to in my earlier posts, the test was a success!! 
For your review, Pakistani nuclear assets, the warhead are stored in deep underground tunnels. A gate was manufactured for these tunnels able to withstand a direct hit from a massive bomb (cannot mention the exact weight of the bomb). This gate was to be tested on Saturday at the secret testing site, four gates were delivered for testing with various explosives, and thanks to Almighty Allah the test was a success. The gate withstand huge amount of explosives, more that anything that can ever come and hit it!
Or nukes are safe in case of any misadventure by our enemies, be it our neighbor of our so called friend and ally in war on terror! 

Pakistan Zindabad!!

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Arslan stop spreading classified info :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

saadahmed said:


> Arslan stop spreading classified info :p



sir i havent said a word about its actual abilities!! 
and sir trust me, it will prove to be much more then i have claimed!Inshallah!
ther is still a lot of surprise factor in it janab!!!

regrads!

_Note: i havent post the pics of the gates, the actual amount of explosivies and type of explosivies used in the test for the very reason as stated by *SAADAHMED*. 
this report is only for those who will cheer it as they will be happy even without demanding a source which i wont be providing!!_
*for the time being enjoy the acheivement, keep trust in your engineers and be sure that there is plenty to follow!*

regards!


----------



## typewriter

arsalanaslam123 said:


> what we never have shown them is that india is being ruled by extremist BJP, there statements and news conferences say it all! they say that india is for hindus and muslims should be whiped out of it and all that stuff but still the world never put them under pressure rather they are giving them nuclear thechnology!



BJP's statements were just political stunts; in fact when they came to power they didn't do anything of their rhetorical right wing statements they had promised - which is generally good - but they also indulged in unnecessary gujrat riots & failed to bring a common uniform civil code, as well as failing to remove special status to kashmir. but on the flip side they didn't construct the ayodhya temple, nor did they "nuke" muslims or pakis. in fact I think they behaved diplomatically in '99 without escalating the conflict, when both countries could have well pushed their nuke buttons.

But thats all history, cuz BJP were whipped by Congress led UPA 2 times in a row which means that India doesn't really like Hindu fundamentalists.


----------



## Neo

*Our nuclear assets and US concerns ​*
LIEUTENANT COLONEL (RETD) M A SADIQ 

ARTICLE (June 09 2009): On 28 May 2009, a private TV channel telecast a programme under the above subject. The guest speakers emphasised that our nuclear programme is in safe hands and the command and control system is far better than of the Indians. Compared to the US nuclear safety measures where cases of theft of nuclear material have taken place no such incident occurred in Pakistan.

American propaganda mechanism is directed against Pakistan in collusion with the Jews and the Indians to unnerve our leadership and cause confusion in the country. Statements are attributed to no less than Admiral Mike Mullen and Defence Secretary Robert Gates.

Conflicting statements are issued by these two officials sometimes saying that our nuclear assets are safe and at the other saying that these could fall into al Qaeda-Taliban hands and used against the US. As a result, our leaders have to issue repeated statements that our nuclear assets are in safe hands.

We lack counter propaganda strategy. Denials are no answer to the problem. Al Qaeda-Taliban, if they have to attack America, will steal nuclear material in America and use it there as it would be convenient for them to do so. The think tanks in America should look into this possibility as well and set their house in order. After all 9/11 event occurred in US right under the nose of those who were responsible for the safety of the American citizens.

Iran is likely to become a nuclear power in days to come. US has chickened out against Iran and North Korea, because the leadership in these countries can give a befitting reply to US accusations. We need a leader like Ahmedinejad of the North Korean President who mince no words to reply to Americans. As long as we adopt a timed approach to US allegations - the Americans will continue to play games with us.

The young man who appeared as a guest speaker on the programme rightly said, "US is not bothered if Pakistan exists or not, their objective is to contain China by making India as a regional superpower which is to be achieved at all costs." US is not a sincere ally and if we go through the past record, we find occasions when US dumped us at critical junctures.

Our Parliament is weak and it is unfortunate that destinies of 170 million people are in the hands of a few, who are guided by self interests. US wants it in the way as is easy for it to manipulate its policies, and objectives under the garb of supporting democracy in Pakistan.

The Americans have made Pakistan "A Kabaddi ground" where policies conceived in Washington are put to test in Islamabad. They have converted our soil into a battleground where the fallout of war on terror in Afghanistan is being experienced in Pakistan. We have to distance ourselves from this American fire burning in Afghanistan.

We need to realign our national policies and objectives and act in extreme national interests of the state. Our MNAs, MPAs have to realise that they are the custodians of the country. We do not need a hand picket government favourites who always speak in favour of the government on all issues. The performance of our legislators has been below the mark. They lack innovations and expertise to bring up laws to protect the interests of the common man.

They feel comfort-able travelling in a motorcade in a bullet-proof car at the inconvenience of the public. Wide gap has emerged between the leaders and the public and this is a dangerous sign in any democracy. There are many issues and irritants confronting the nation at a critical time when our economy is bad, writ of the state is being challenged, loadshedding, unemployment and issue of IDPs wavering foreign policy are areas that need special attention.


----------



## AzadPakistan

Of course all the ... Nukes are Secured.....

There are 100,000 soldiers and 500 Alkhalid tanks guarding them - 

nonsense - 

They are more secure then stuff in USA, where nuclear waste is readily available in garbage canisters by nuclear facilities

And the CNN and christian Amanpor gives you a update of locations of those sites


----------



## Arsalan

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Wow, excellent news. I am glad to hear. I am curious what's reason for this testing again, upgrading? Advanced Missiles? Thanks for info.




dear i guess you missunderstood my post!
it was not the nuclear weapon testing but the test for a gate for the tunnels in which our nukes are kept. these tunnels have a gate that can withstand a direct hit from huge amount of explosive thus protecting the weapons stored inside!! my post were regarding this gate and its testing where the gates strength was tested against different types of explosivies that can come and hit it in case of a war!

i hope you get my point now!

regards!


----------



## XYON

tamir said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... just a logical question I have in mind. Wouldn't the warheads be stored underground to avoid radioactive detection?
> 
> Secondly, there is no convincing the Western people or media on our nuclear security. When someone asks me this STUPID question, my answer is equally stupid. My usual reply is that ..... if you can manage to get your pickup truck into the ammo warehouse and load the "warhead" onto your pickup truck, your all set.
> 
> 99% of the time I get this look of horror and reply "are you serious?"



The warheads are stored in specially designed storage rooms that contain radiation. Also, you do not have a universal mapping system in form of a satellite to detect and mark radio-active sources. The only way to detect radio-active source is to have a detector in ls proximity of the source. If you are that close to the radio-active source to detect it, you would be standing right next to the storage shed nd in the middle of the highly secured facility!


----------



## dherky

Pakistan's 'loose nukes'
Mark Urban | 19:15 PM, Thursday, 11 June 2009 

Every now and then in this business someone in a position to know some enthralling secret passes information on to you, but you have no means of backing it up from other sources. 

A few years ago, I was told about extraordinary US contingency plans to recover Pakistan's nuclear weapons, in the event of a collapse of law and order or an extremist coup in that country. 

My informant gave me considerable detail. A super-secret agreement had been put in place early this decade following confrontations between India and Pakistan, two nuclear armed nations, over the disputed Kashmir region.

In order to stabilise an otherwise potentially highly volatile situation, Pakistan would tell the US where its nuclear weapons were. 

India had been promised, that in the event of some Pakistani national cataclysm, the Americans would move in to remove the nuclear weapons. 

The "loose nukes" nightmare would thus be avoided, and India would not be tempted into a first strike on Pakistan's atomic arsenal.

Sometimes stories, even from people who have held senior positions in Western governments, are a little too good to be true. 

This one seemed to smack of Tom Clancy. Nobody would ever confirm it, and indeed some of those I checked it out with were openly sceptical. So I never ran the story. 

*Perhaps, after all, my original informant had been trying to plant it.* 

Now that the Obama administration is openly voicing its concern about the threat to Pakistan's nuclear weapons from rising militancy in that country, some aspects of that original tip off have come back into sharp focus.

In April, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton told a US senate committee, that the US spent a lot of time worrying about Iran getting nuclear weapons, but that Pakistan already had them, and that, "they've adopted a policy of dispersing their nuclear weapons and facilities". 

In this phrase, "adopted a policy" I detected a possible inference that Pakistan had moved away from an earlier procedure of keeping their bombs in a small number of locations. 

My further inquiries suggested this inference was deliberate. 

So here at last was a measure of confirmation for something I had heard years earlier. 

As to what exactly Pakistan had told the US in the time of president (and former army chief) Pervez Musharraf, we are once again in hazier territory. 

We do know however that Mr Musharraf knew far more about the country's nuclear complex than any civilian leader has ever been allowed to learn. 

We also know that in the first years after 9/11, there was intimate strategic co-operation with the US. 

Of course any suggestion that the US might, in the past, have had plans to sweep up these weapons is politically sensitive in Pakistan. 

The country revels in the status that its arsenal has given it. Any suggestion that there were plans to "secure" the bombs, even in a state of anarchy, would strike many Pakistanis as a US plot to emasculate an Islamic nuclear power.

Some feel the nuclear danger is being exaggerated in Washington in order to build support for the Obama administration's ****** policy. 

There may be something in this, given that the chance of Taliban storming some nuclear weapon storage point is remote. 

But the real danger at present lies in subversion.

Pakistan's nuclear establishment produced the unhappy example of AQ Khan, who sold nuclear weapons technology to Libya, North Korea and Iran. 

He is said to have acted from a combination of ideological and financial motives. 

The chance currently is less of a complete collapse of order, the kind of circumstance under which possible secret plans of yesteryear would have come into play, but of one or more individuals working inside the system providing Islamic militants with nuclear materials or, sum of all nightmares, an entire atomic weapon.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

dherky said:


> Pakistan's 'loose nukes'
> Mark Urban | 19:15 PM, Thursday, 11 June 2009
> 
> Every now and then in this business someone in a position to know some enthralling secret passes information on to you, but you have no means of backing it up from other sources.
> 
> A few years ago, I was told about extraordinary US contingency plans to recover Pakistan's nuclear weapons, in the event of a collapse of law and order or an extremist coup in that country.
> 
> My informant gave me considerable detail. A super-secret agreement had been put in place early this decade following confrontations between India and Pakistan, two nuclear armed nations, over the disputed Kashmir region.
> 
> In order to stabilise an otherwise potentially highly volatile situation, Pakistan would tell the US where its nuclear weapons were.
> 
> India had been promised, that in the event of some Pakistani national cataclysm, the Americans would move in to remove the nuclear weapons.
> 
> The "loose nukes" nightmare would thus be avoided, and India would not be tempted into a first strike on Pakistan's atomic arsenal.
> 
> Sometimes stories, even from people who have held senior positions in Western governments, are a little too good to be true.
> 
> This one seemed to smack of Tom Clancy. Nobody would ever confirm it, and indeed some of those I checked it out with were openly sceptical. So I never ran the story.
> 
> *Perhaps, after all, my original informant had been trying to plant it.*
> 
> Now that the Obama administration is openly voicing its concern about the threat to Pakistan's nuclear weapons from rising militancy in that country, some aspects of that original tip off have come back into sharp focus.
> 
> In April, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton told a US senate committee, that the US spent a lot of time worrying about Iran getting nuclear weapons, but that Pakistan already had them, and that, "they've adopted a policy of dispersing their nuclear weapons and facilities".
> 
> In this phrase, "adopted a policy" I detected a possible inference that Pakistan had moved away from an earlier procedure of keeping their bombs in a small number of locations.
> 
> My further inquiries suggested this inference was deliberate.
> 
> So here at last was a measure of confirmation for something I had heard years earlier.
> 
> As to what exactly Pakistan had told the US in the time of president (and former army chief) Pervez Musharraf, we are once again in hazier territory.
> 
> We do know however that Mr Musharraf knew far more about the country's nuclear complex than any civilian leader has ever been allowed to learn.
> 
> We also know that in the first years after 9/11, there was intimate strategic co-operation with the US.
> 
> Of course any suggestion that the US might, in the past, have had plans to sweep up these weapons is politically sensitive in Pakistan.
> 
> The country revels in the status that its arsenal has given it. Any suggestion that there were plans to "secure" the bombs, even in a state of anarchy, would strike many Pakistanis as a US plot to emasculate an Islamic nuclear power.
> 
> Some feel the nuclear danger is being exaggerated in Washington in order to build support for the Obama administration's ****** policy.
> 
> There may be something in this, given that the chance of Taliban storming some nuclear weapon storage point is remote.
> 
> But the real danger at present lies in subversion.
> 
> Pakistan's nuclear establishment produced the unhappy example of AQ Khan, who sold nuclear weapons technology to Libya, North Korea and Iran.
> 
> He is said to have acted from a combination of ideological and financial motives.
> 
> The chance currently is less of a complete collapse of order, the kind of circumstance under which possible secret plans of yesteryear would have come into play, but of one or more individuals working inside the system providing Islamic militants with nuclear materials or, sum of all nightmares, an entire atomic weapon.



What a bunch of nonsense - the author basically says that he knows nothing about what is going on, the one 'contingency' he was briefed on appears absurd (as he himself admits), and Pakistan has indeed spread out its nukes and even deployed some in hardened underground bunkers to preserve a second strike capability.

What does the article add to the discussion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Pentagon comfortable with Pak N-safety steps *
Wednesday, August 12, 2009


*WASHINGTON: The Pentagon on Tuesday reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistans nuclear assets with a spokesman saying he was not aware of any Taliban attacks on the South Asian countrys nuclear installations, reported in the Indian media earlier in the day.*

Press Secretary Geoff Morrell said he does not know about the reported Taliban attacks against Pakistani facilities to be actual. I can just repeat what you have heard time and time again from Chairman (Joint Chiefs Staff) Mullen and Secretary (of Defense) Gates that they are comfortable with the security measures that the Pakistani government, the Pakistani military have in place to ensure that their nuclear arsenal is safeguarded, he said.

Morrell said since he has not heard of any such attack, he is not in a position to talk about it in particular. The press secretary was asked to comment on claims made in a Times of India report that extremists tried to attack Pakistani nuclear facilities on three occasions in recent years. 

Pentagon comfortable with Pak N-safety steps


----------



## martial20

ejaz007 said:


> *Pentagon comfortable with Pak N-safety steps *
> Wednesday, August 12, 2009
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON: The Pentagon on Tuesday reaffirmed its confidence in the safety of Pakistans nuclear assets with a spokesman saying he was not aware of any Taliban attacks on the South Asian countrys nuclear installations, reported in the Indian media earlier in the day.*
> 
> Press Secretary Geoff Morrell said he does not know about the reported Taliban attacks against Pakistani facilities to be actual. I can just repeat what you have heard time and time again from Chairman (Joint Chiefs Staff) Mullen and Secretary (of Defense) Gates that they are comfortable with the security measures that the Pakistani government, the Pakistani military have in place to ensure that their nuclear arsenal is safeguarded, he said.
> 
> Morrell said since he has not heard of any such attack, he is not in a position to talk about it in particular. The press secretary was asked to comment on claims made in a Times of India report that extremists tried to attack Pakistani nuclear facilities on three occasions in recent years.
> 
> Pentagon comfortable with Pak N-safety steps



What ever the security measures we took, the day is coming when there will be the attack on our Atomic assets not in form of millitary but through UNO, and all westren members will ask Pakistant to give control of his ATOMIC Weapons under UNO.

Thats the big matter for which we have to be ready, and Are we ready for that yet ?????????


This is the big Question????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Join

martial20 said:


> What ever the security measures we took, the day is coming when there will be the attack on our Atomic assets not in form of millitary but through UNO, and all westren members will ask Pakistant to give control of his ATOMIC Weapons under UNO.
> 
> Thats the big matter for which we have to be ready, and Are we ready for that yet ?????????
> 
> 
> This is the big Question????



I dont think that will ever happen, China has a seat in United nations, and as Its your good ally , They can handle international pressure to an extent, I know this is a very immature statement, but I dont know much about this, forgive me if I am wrong...


----------



## PakShaheen79

martial20 said:


> What ever the security measures we took, the day is coming when there will be the attack on our Atomic assets not in form of millitary but through UNO, and all westren members will ask Pakistant to give control of his ATOMIC Weapons under UNO.
> 
> Thats the big matter for which we have to be ready, and Are we ready for that yet ?????????
> 
> 
> This is the big Question????



And please would you elaborate why UNO will ask for this?


----------



## martial20

PakShaheen79 said:


> And please would you elaborate why UNO will ask for this?



Why UNO ask for that?????

A very simple reason, you can find the answer from below question:

Why UNO ask IRAN to show his ATOMIC PLANTS?
Why UNO ask IRAQ to quite his ATOMIC PROGRAM?
And Why ISRAEL attack on Syria's ATOMIC PLANT, and no action taken by UNO!!!!?

And Why not UNO Ask ISRAEL to open and show his ATOMIC Plant to UNO???


Hope you already find the Answer!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

PeacefulIndian said:


> I am actually not too worried about techincal & policy point of view. I have a different concern.
> 
> What if some people in the chain of command have nexus with extremist elements? When & if your nukes fall to Taliban, it is crystal clear that they would not achieve it without active support from various elements in your administration. It will sure be one hell of an insider job.
> 
> So when & if such situation arises, how difficult will it be for the extremists to break the technical system & own the nukes?



My dear indina friend...how can u expect that some goofy taliban can access pakistans nukes by doing an insider job??? A two man rule is implied so that two or even three people in some cases have the access to launch codes and other security combinations....secondly the nuclear warheads themselves....the missiles or delivery system.....and the other mechanisms are all stored in different storages very far away and are not in control of one person.....so they are perfectly safe.....by the way the USA had live nuclear bombs flying above their air space adn had those been launched then god knows what would have happened.....that too without even the pilot or engineers knowing!! Sojust because pakistan is a muslim nuclear state does not mean that pakistan sympathizes the muslim radicalists.....so please focus on your own country well being!!


----------



## Jango

martial20 said:


> Why UNO ask for that?????
> 
> A very simple reason, you can find the answer from below question:
> 
> Why UNO ask IRAN to show his ATOMIC PLANTS?
> Why UNO ask IRAQ to quite his ATOMIC PROGRAM?
> And Why ISRAEL attack on Syria's ATOMIC PLANT, and no action taken by UNO!!!!?
> 
> And Why not UNO Ask ISRAEL to open and show his ATOMIC Plant to UNO???
> 
> 
> Hope you already find the Answer!!!!



UNO will not ask because those nations were low key nations with no international backng and strategic influence whatsoever....on the other hand pakistan is very much on the forefront and china has vetoing powers!hope that YOU have found the answer


----------



## junaid1

> MANY American companies were involved in nuclear proliferation to Iran north Korea and Libya but they put all the blame on A.Q khan and Pakistan




that's true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphaforce

i personally believe that UNO is a non-effective institute for world peace. They are hypocrites. If they are truly sincere to the peace in the world, then they must know that Pakistan has developed its weapons only for maintaining equilibrium of power in the region and our N-resources are safe. There is no question that we will allow UN or any other nation to interrogate or look into our N-arsenals. Pakistan Armed forces must look into this affair seriously for what one of my friend said that will occur in near future. We are responsible nation, and we know how to protect our N-arsenals....


----------



## somebozo

AQ Khan is just a token to blame everything on. 
Nuclear profiltration rings are not operated like your typical drugs / currency smuggler. But there are highly professional and well trained intelligence officers. Pakistani nuclear program would never be sucessful without Turkish intelligence assitance in persuing the German suppliers and some sympathic officers in CIA. While this is a little talked secret it is true that Turks and their moles in CIA indirectly contributed a lot to our program.


----------



## Mullah

The Institute for Science and International Security, a Washington-based nuclear watchdog, has obtained satellite images showing that a row of cooling towers at Pakistan's secret Khushab-III reactor has been completed. This suggests the plant could begin operation within months, allowing Pakistan substantially to increase its stockpiles of weapons-grade plutonium. 

Last year, Barack Obama, US president, called for "a new treaty that verifiably ends the production of fissile materials". In response, the Conference on Disarmament, a 64-nation coalition that negotiated the 1992 Chemical Weapons convention and the 1996 Comprehensive Nuclear Test Ban Treaty, agreed to negotiate a Fissile Materials Cut-off Treaty, intended to cap production of weapons-grade enriched uranium and most forms of plutonium.

But Pakistan, which is deepening its nuclear ties to China, has blocked the Conference on Disarmament from starting discussions, saying a cut-off would hurt its national security interests. Ashley Tellis, a scholar at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, said: "Pakistan thinks its going to be forced to cap its fissile material stocks and wants to make sure it has as much as it can get before then." The country's position has frustrated many states. Rose Gottmeiler, the US Assistant Secretary of State for Arms Control, recently warned that her country's "patience is running out". 

Khushab-III is the latest in a series of reactors built to feed Pakistan's nuclear weapons programme. Khushab-II, located next to its new sister plant, became operational in February. The plutonium produced at the complex allows for the construction of small but lethal weapons: a single kilogram can produce an explosion equal to 20,000 tons of conventional explosives. 

Work at Khushab III has forged ahead even as Pakistan struggles to cope with floods that have inflicted damage estimated at £27 billionand amid mounting concerns over the long-term security of the strife-devastated country's nuclear arsenal. 

Pakistan argues that its nuclear weapons programme is necessary to counter the superior conventional forces of India, its historic adversary. In a recent report published by the prestigious Bulletin of Atomic Scientists, Hans Kristensen and Robert Norris estimated it had assembled 70-90 nuclear warheads to India's 60-80, and had produced enough fissile material to manufacture another 90 more. 

The Obama administration is also disturbed by Chinese plans to build two new nuclear reactors in Pakistan, bypassing Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) rules that bar sales of nuclear equipment to states that have not signed the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT). India, which along with Israel and Pakistan has refused to sign the NPT, recently obtained a waiver from the NSG allowing sales under international safeguards. 

China, however, says it does not need NSG permission to sell reactors to Pakistan, arguing it had committed to the deal before it joined the NSG in 2004a claim the United States disputes.


----------



## Arsalan

somebozo said:


> AQ Khan is just a token to blame everything on.
> Nuclear profiltration rings are not operated like your typical drugs / currency smuggler. But there are highly professional and well trained intelligence officers. Pakistani nuclear program would never be sucessful without Turkish intelligence assitance in persuing the German suppliers and some sympathic officers in CIA. While this is a little talked secret it is true that Turks and their moles in CIA indirectly contributed a lot to our program.



infact AQ may well be a scapgoat putting cover on lots of other people whom we dont even recognize and who are working on the project.
having AQ inn lime light do serves the purpose of keeping the other VVIPs under shadows,

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spike19

blain2 said:


> It is as possible as some Hindu extremist or some American survivalist/neo-Nazi elements gaining access to their respective nuclear assets.
> 
> There are effective background checks, profiling and monitoring that goes on for people in the program.
> 
> Your point "when your nukes fall..." is typical of the paranoia about this capability. Have you seen any cases of Pakistani military defecting over to the other side? It has not happened and neither will it happen so why do people automatically assume that some folks on the inside will immediately become turncoats and hand these things over to the Taliban on a platter?
> 
> The delivery systems are with a different formation, the weapon codes are secured via the standard 2-man rule employed in the West etc. etc. So this talk of this and that falling in the hands of the Taliban is misplaced.
> 
> There is a bigger concern about Russian weapons falling into the hands of the arms dealers in CARs and being shipped to the highest bidder but because Pakistan is the punching bag for all, this stuff is talked up by every Tom, Dick and Harry regardless of how clueless they are.



well i guess pakistan has nuke not some lolly pops or jelly beans i guess which someone can just pic up from a shop and run ........ u need a proper equipment and alot of other stuff to use a nuke so i guess it isnt some joke that pakistani nukes could be sabotaged they arent some utility items in a grocers shop that could be carried in a shponig bag ......


----------



## Jango

what ever the case.......pakistans nukes are stored in places such as mountains of murree........dera ghazi khan....and 2 more places i cant remember,and these places are built by the technology bought from america adn they first ask that where is this going to be put in,but now the nuclear storages are made somewhat indegeniously and the americans dont know the locations of many new ones,so how can the taliban or extremists know there hideouts????GET REALISTIC!!


----------



## LeGenD

arsalanaslam123 said:


> Well for security in war time the nukes are stored in deep underground tunnels at ---------
> Today i visited the factory where gates of these tunnels are being made and boy they were awesome!
> Heavy sheets of metal and --------- are used in the gates! The gates are made strong enough to withstand a direct hit from a ----- pound bomb. I think it won&#8217;t be appropriate to mention the bombs size it can withstand due to security reasons but tell you what, it is a huge load of explosives, more then anything that can ever come and hit it directly!
> The tunnels themselves are deep down the earth and no bunker buster or any sort of bomb can damage the tunnel.
> All this is first hand information and I hope that is useful for you people!
> 
> Regards!


Brother, security measures around Nuclear weapons are always good. So your information is not surprising at all. Nonetheless, good share. 

However, remember that enemies are always preparing something new to counter our ambitions. 

Look at what this small penetrator can do to its target:






This thing is BLU-109 (a 2000 pound bomb).

The latest penetrator being developed by US is called *MOP* (a 30,000 pound killing machine).

Also, US have already demonstrated the capability to send a 15,000 pound bomb in a tunnel in Afghanistan to destroy a well hidden complex.

Therefore, safety measures for such strategic assets are never sufficient for long term basis. *This is why nuclear weapons are never permanently kept in one place.*

As far as western propaganda regarding safety of our nukes is concerned; it is just a ploy to get more insight about our nuclear assets.


----------



## DV RULES

starter of this thread is banned so what discussion could be?


----------



## D.D1912

i've heard there's the rule of Joint Chiefs Of Staff committee. They need the authorization from the heads of three armed forces and the head of states now.


----------



## D.D1912

And there are about more than 200 places in Pakistan where our nuclear weapons can be kept and even the US cannot find it.
And Mr. nuclearpak why would we use American technology to hide our nuclear arsenal. When we are hiding it from them...


----------



## D.D1912

Yeah and Israel also attacked and destroyed Iraqi nuclear reactor.
Afterward they came for kahutta with the alliance of Indian Air force but PAF is not immature so they ran back.
Then Israelis sold Nuclear Tech to the South Africans but we can't help Iran or Libya for there peaceful Nuclear Reactors.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Simple we hide em in freezers..... to keep em cold... so they dont explode..ROFL


----------



## D.D1912

lol but we need electricity to keep our freezers cold so BAD IDEA...ROFL


----------



## DV RULES

Buy UPS or second option is hand fan to keep them cold.


----------



## flameboard

*Sensitive subject please make sure you are not saying something that could get you in trouble.*


----------



## Donatello

I doubt if there is any question over the safety of Pakistani Nuclear assets, including but not limited to Nuclear civilian power plants.


----------



## Safriz

Well,the actual details are not made public,but we can speculate...One thing is for sure that the warhead,the launcher and the control systems are kept at separate locations and not in an assembled and ready to use form...There may well be some "Bespoke" involved,that the warhead may be usable only with the certain delivery system..Then the "More than one man" system..in which more than one person have the security codes to access different essential systems to launch a nuclear weapon...
I once watched a documentary on Russian Nuclear missile submarines and this Russian commander was saying that its not easy to sit on a position where you can destroy a country or two by pushing a few buttons and its a huge responsibility....Likewise the guardians of Pakistani nukes are aware that its no child's play


----------



## DV RULES

Big responsibility in responsible hands and that's all


----------



## rajan_united

They would't know how to use them if anyone get one of these


----------



## sanasahil

Pakistan should be consistent to not come to the point that everybody should minimize the WMDs, because USA and its stakeholders are not serious in "deweaponizing" the world...


----------



## sanasahil

thanks for the information  well as per our media personalities it is in safe hands, after judicial revolution we can trust media on this i hope.


----------



## sanasahil

I just read today that pakistan has recently successfully tested a new missile, we are getting better, why do politicians talk about army expenses when they are delivering what they get money for, if some of them do a bit of corruption they give far better then politicians and even we can say there is no comparison between pak army and pak politicians.


----------



## sur

*How secure r Pak-Watan's weapons...!!! More secure than USA's nukes... where 1/9 th of USA's stock-pile went out of monitoring control...*
-
















-
-
-
*& this is NOT 1st time.... 6 nuke-laden cruise missiles flew "Accidently" some time ago... b/w Minot Airbase & Barksdale Airbase...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## besquare

I believe all we need is people who can dialogue...


----------



## Windjammer

*Hope this is the appropriate thread for the subject.*

*Fresh Batch of 700 trainees joined SPD Security Force*

An impressive graduation parade of a fresh batch of 700 smartly turned out Security Force trainee officials was held here.The batch had successfully completed six months of vigorous advanced training in various realms of nuclear security. 

Major General Muhammad Tahir, Director General Security Strategic Plans Division, who was the chief guest on this occasion while addressing the parade expressed his satisfaction on the quality of training imparted, standards acquired, and the motivation of the trainee officials. He appreciated the efforts made by the instructional staff who had painstakingly trained this latest batch in line with international standards. Major General Muhammad Tahir, re-affirmed the resolve to safeguard Pakistans nuclear assets at all cost. He reiterated that extensive resources have been made available to train, equip, deploy and sustain an independent and potent security force to meet any and every threat emanating from any quarter. The Director General Security, SPD expressed his firm determination that no stone would be left unturned in making the defence of Countrys Nuclear installations and assets impregnable.
It may be re-called that SPD has undertaken a comprehensive plan to significantly augment its existing capacity through induction of additional 8000 personnel in its Nuclear security force. This comprises handpicked officers and men, who are physically robust, mentally sharp and equipped with modern weapons and equipment, trained in technical skills to the best international standards and practices. The rapid accomplishment of the plan would deter and defeat all types of threats against Pakistans Nuclear capability. The plan is being implemented under the auspices of a state-of-the art Training Academy of SPD, where recently Director General SPD, Lieutenant General (Retired) Khalid Ahmed Kidwai had reviewed a graduation parade of a fresh batch of 200 trainee officials.







Major General Muhammad Tahir, Director General Security Strategic Plans Division addressing Fresh Batch of 700 smartly turned out trainees of SPD Security Force at Abbotabad. (Photo ISPR)


----------



## lem34

^^^^^^^ but i dont see any pizza vans for nukes?


----------



## Bratva

Aryan_B said:


> ^^^^^^^ but i dont see any pizza vans for nukes?



May be Pizza van at that time were serving pizzaz to fat lazy generals in GHQ


----------



## regular

These vans are to scarethe western media so that they can't sleep at night.....


----------



## I M Sikander

Guyz breaking news i just a saw "ching chee" rikshaw loaded with nukes (2 on back seat and 3 on front seat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

o my god? Which direction? Do you think its just for firework display? This could give our guests wet dreams. o no this could be trajadeee


----------



## I M Sikander

penumbra said:


> I doubt if there is any question over the safety of Pakistani Nuclear assets, including but not limited to Nuclear civilian power plants.


Security arrangements have increased 10 times on the 3 operating Nuclear power plants.They look like a military compound now.

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




superkaif said:


> o my god? Which direction? Do you think its just for firework display? This could give our guests wet dreams. o no this could be trajadeee


The ching chee rikshaw was heading towards karachi bakra mandi on super high way. That rikshaw had a banner too. "1 Nuke free with 2 cows ". Ho gae sham girr gaya daam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Ranasikander said:


> The ching chee rikshaw was heading towards karachi bakra mandi on super high way. That rikshaw had a banner too. "1 Nuke free with 2 cows ". Ho gae sham girr gaya daam


 
The one with " Nuclear Nuke  " written on the back right and detonation codes written on the number plates  complete with fuel information and where the delivery systems can be found ?


----------



## AHMED85

DID AL-QUAIDA have the nuclear powers... than why any one more worried about Al-Quaida than the nuclear,s in the world..

I think That the Gorella power is more efficient for Defense then the nuclear,s.


----------



## I M Sikander

Its really pathetic to see such hilarious reports being published in international newspaper. Where the hell are the editors , no one is there to check such idiotic material before publication. Transportation of nukes, its related equipments, fissile material is no joke and the american journalist are saying that SPD dispersed nuclear material on ordinary vehicles through busy roads in a routine manner.

Imagine guyz, truck loaded with nuclear material struck in traffic at Nazimabad chowarangi Karachi. Vans carrying fissile materail and triggers standing at kalma chowk signal Lahore. If this american logic is accepted then next time we might here, Pakistani nukes transportation order given to Badami Bagh truckers associations.


----------



## Windjammer

Former Pakistan President Pervez Musharraf has said that the countrys nuclear weapons are very hard targets and can never be attacked by the United States.

I dont think it is possible from my purely military perspective for anyone, including the United States, to attack them that easily, Musharraf told Fareed Zakaria of the CNN in an interview.

They are very well dispersed and they in very strong positions and also guarded. So, therefore, I dont think its as simple as Osama bin Laden action or one point action, which is a soft target. This is a very hard target.

These are very hard targets. And in places which are not accessible, he said.

Musharraf said that Pakistans nuclear weapons are de-mated.

As far as this mating and de-mating is concerned, they are all de-mated. I think even when we had a confrontation with India, we never mated the weapons, and I dont think India did. Because we have conventional strength to meet the challenges of war, so we dont have to go unconventional right away. So therefore they are never mated, he said.

Responding to questions, Musharraf alleged the Afghan President Hamid Karzai has refused to accept Pakistans offer of training its security personnel.

I have been bending backwards for Afghanistan. I have been bending backwards, asking President Karzai, we opened out all our training institutions free of cost. Come to Pakistan and well train you. Not one has come, he claimed.

Musharraf said he still does not trust Karzai even if he recently said that Afghanistan would support Pakistan in the event of a U.S.-Pak war.
The Hindu : News / International : Impossible to attack Pak. nuke arsenal: Musharraf


----------



## mardeqalandar

I tell you a key point which you may already know. Pakistani Missiles with Atomic Warheads can easily hit Israel. Israel the source of all evil on the planet and they control U.S.A. Britain, India Directly and rest of the world through there Jewish Bankers and Media Corps, So, the plan is to completely wipe out Pakistan or to completely at-least denuclearize it. A Muslim state with Nukes and Missiles is the Biggest threat to Israel because one Missile is enough to wipe out small Jewish **** from the map of the world. i pray to Allah May HE guard us and as well as guide. Ameen...!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahussains

The Nice thing about the NUCLEAR program of Pakistan is no one knows the proper Values locations and about the authorized personals of our System


----------



## fjavaid

Ranasikander said:


> Its really pathetic to see such hilarious reports being published in international newspaper. Where the hell are the editors , no one is there to check such idiotic material before publication. Transportation of nukes, its related equipments, fissile material is no joke and the american journalist are saying that SPD dispersed nuclear material on ordinary vehicles through busy roads in a routine manner.
> 
> Imagine guyz, truck loaded with nuclear material struck in traffic at Nazimabad chowarangi Karachi. Vans carrying fissile materail and triggers standing at kalma chowk signal Lahore. If this american logic is accepted then next time we might here, Pakistani nukes transportation order given to Badami Bagh truckers associations.



very well said.......the journalist shud hv a look at this reply .. lol


----------



## malikusmangee

i think Obama has a GPS System enabled on His Blackberry............
Source(s):
me!

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

i think Obama has a GPS System enabled on His Blackberry......

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Take a look at the percentage diffrences of the different religions within both countries however Pakistan has reserved seats for religious minorities!

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Take a look at the percentage

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

Muslims are secure in India, but we must not forget what happend in Gujrat.
Pakistan when it was formed called a ' Muslim counry ' so in a muslim country how can non muslim come to power.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

The politically correct answer is that Islam is a peaceful religion and so Christians are secure


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's a little embarrassing the missiles have to be kept in prices because of potential rouge elements in the Pakistani security establishment using the missiles without official authorisation. 


It almost makes me think it is reckless to have such dangerous posse ions of you have such threats and such precautions are nessercary.


----------



## lem34

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a little embarrassing the missiles have to be kept in prices because of potential rouge elements in the Pakistani security establishment using the missiles without official authorisation.
> 
> 
> It almost makes me think it is reckless to have such dangerous posse ions of you have such threats and such precautions are nessercary.



theres no problem in pakistan have had a look at your other posts you are a victim of western propaganda and need to read more and broaden your mind try going to press tv 3 times a day and Rt once a day that will cure your problem and you wont need any other corrective therapy for your condition


----------



## Imran Khan

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a little embarrassing the missiles have to be kept in prices because of potential rouge elements in the Pakistani security establishment using the missiles without official authorisation.
> 
> 
> It almost makes me think it is reckless to have such dangerous posse ions of you have such threats and such precautions are nessercary.









and 






and
Thefts of radioactive material in India « nuclear-news

and
Indian Army personnel working as an ISI module jailed for three years by Delhi court - Economic Times

and many more

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saleem

And then there is naik posti with his 5 foot bamboo "cane"......


----------



## fatman17

*Command and Control*

Musharraf established Pakistan&#8217;s overall nuclear command and control system in 1999, creating the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) in the Joint Staffs Headquarters to manage nuclear-related matters. In February 2002, Pakistan established the National Command Authority (NCA) to formulate policy and exercise employment and development control over all strategic nuclear forces and organizations.162 Retired Brigadier Feroz Hassan Khan argued that &#8220;Despite widely known limitations, Pakistan has done remarkably well in establishing a nuclear security regime and an evolving nuclear security culture that requires encouragement and support.&#8221;

Group
Responsibility

National Command Authority (NCA)

&#8226; Makes decisions on nuclear deployment.


Strategic Plans Division (SPD)

The &#8220;secretariat&#8221; for the NCA; headed by the Director General from the army and comprises officers from the three services.

&#8226; Develops and manages all nuclear capability and exercises day-to-day control.
&#8226; SPD Director General is responsible for the operational security of Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear arsenal.
&#8226; SPD manages its 10,000 troops to ensure security at nuclear sites. Each nuclear facility has an SPD security division as the inner perimeter (the outer perimeter is the fence with electronic sensors).
&#8226; Conducts security clearances with the ISI for employees under the Personnel Reliability Programme (PRP) and Human Reliability Programme (HRP).

Strategic Forces Commands

&#8226; The Army, Navy, and Air Force each has its respective strategic force command, but operational control theoretically remains with the NCA.
&#8226; Each service exercises administrative control over the strategic delivery systems.
&#8226; Pakistan&#8217;s Army controls the surface-to-surface missiles used as delivery vehicles for nuclear weapons.
&#8226; Pakistan&#8217;s Air Force controls the aircraft used as delivery vehicles for nuclear weapons; protects several of the nuclear facilities through air defense (those sites are designated as no-fly zones).


Musharraf, in December 2007, formally articulated the NCA&#8217;s composition and functions:164 the President as chairman, the Prime Minister as Vice Chairman, the Foreign Minister, the Defense Minister, the Finance Minister, the Interior Minister, the Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, the Chief of Army Staff (COAS), the Chief of Naval Staff, and the Chief of Air Staff. When Musharraf left office in April 2008, Asif Ali Zardari became the nominal head of the NCA, though actual control over Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear weapons remained with the military. In November 2009, however, President Zardari handed over his NCA powers to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, who chaired its 16th meeting on January 13, 2010.165


----------



## Donatello

By virtue of this BS that west's propaganda machine puts out, don't be surprised if you ordered McDonalds/Pizza Hut and got a lump of uranium along with your delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

penumbra said:


> By virtue of this BS that west's propaganda machine puts out, don't be surprised if you ordered McDonalds/Pizza Hut and got a lump of uranium along with your delivery.



nice man


----------



## killerx

Pakistan as Muslim nuclear power for ever  need to built IMCB man go long range.no one will dare to touch our 
nuclear weapons but binladin operation with stealth tec is a ? need to upgrade radars msn


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

killerx said:


> Pakistan as Muslim nuclear power for ever  need to built *IMCB* man go long range.no one will dare to touch our
> nuclear weapons but binladin operation with stealth tec is a ? need to upgrade radars msn



never heard about them


----------



## killerx

never heard man icbm  inter continental ballistic missile bro got it wrong


----------



## yuksel

Pakistan brothers congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kshahzad

Agent ISI said:


> but indian media makes propagenda with there whole power against dr.AQ KHAN.


i was thinking way Indian media do that ............... what will they get from this ...........


----------



## PakiRambo

Pakistan and all other countries should discontinue creation of nuclear weapons.

Please, the money and expertise can be spent on other areas like improvement of education, health care and the economy for the the entire world. 

Nuclear weapons are weapons of mass destruction and only cause problems in the world! We need peace and unity.


----------



## Safriz

http://www.sassu.org.uk/html/Pakistan Nuclear Command and Control Final.pdf

Pakistan nuclear command and control system .. a third party assesment..
An old paper but interesting.


----------



## Slayer786

PakiRambo said:


> Pakistan and all other countries should discontinue creation of nuclear weapons.
> 
> Please, the money and expertise can be spent on other areas like improvement of education, health care and the economy for the the entire world.
> 
> Nuclear weapons are weapons of mass destruction and only cause problems in the world! We need peace and unity.



R u living in lulu land? 
We all want to have thoughts like these but buddy as it is a reality we have to live with, that until Judgement Day violence will al-ways win over peace.


----------



## albert001

It is unlikely for the U.S. to deeply engage in cooperation with Pakistan on military and technological terms. Washington expresses that it is deeply concerned about whether the Islamist radical groups possess Pakistans nuclear weapons, even though the Pakistani military executives declared that is impossible. 

What is more, for a long time, the U.S. has been making an effort implicitly and explicitly to reveal the nuclear technology, missile systems and nuclear weapons of Pakistan. On this matter, Pakistan has got more anxious since the killing of Bin Laden in Abbotabad by U.S. special forces. This anxiety is clearly expressed in the article about Pakistan called The Ally From Hell in Atlantic Magazine by Goldberg and Ambinder in December 2011. According to the article, Pakistani military authorities believe that the U.S. is able to carry out multiple operations simultaneously against the Pakistani nuclear program, similar to the one in Abbotabad. Pakistan is reported to have been working hard to stop the U.S. and Indian access to its nuclear weapon facilities over land, air and space.


----------



## jobsikd

Pakistan Nuclear weapons are real big threat for the america....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

jobsikd said:


> Pakistan Nuclear weapons are real big threat for the america....


----------



## Mitro

mardeqalandar said:


> I tell you a key point which you may already know. Pakistani Missiles with Atomic Warheads can easily hit Israel. Israel the source of all evil on the planet and they control U.S.A. Britain, India Directly and rest of the world through there Jewish Bankers and Media Corps, So, the plan is to completely wipe out Pakistan or to completely at-least denuclearize it. A Muslim state with Nukes and Missiles is the Biggest threat to Israel because one Missile is enough to wipe out small Jewish **** from the map of the world. i pray to Allah May HE guard us and as well as guide. Ameen...!!!!



Israel is ready for the big war and the circumstances are getting their ,Zionist design arab spring to make stable power unstable with fundamentalist,terrorist and hijack public revolution.
the only thing right now stopping them is pakistan with nuclear power,this is the only reason we see unstable pakistan fighting in so many front.


----------



## Xeric

Couldnt find a better thread so posting it here:

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN

*SPD SECURITY FORCE - PASSING OUT PARADE*







In an impressive ceremony, a batch of 450 security soldiers of the Strategic Plans Division passed out from the Frontier Force Regimental Centre at Abbotabad today. Commander Army Strategic Force Command (ASFC) Lt General Tariq Nadeem Gilani was the Chief Guest. A day earlier, a similar batch had passed out at the Baloch Regimental Centre.
Addressing the successful trainees, the Chief Guest appreciated the high standards of training achieved and highlighted the responsibilities and challenges ahead. He urged the soldiers to discharge their duties with utmost commitment and dedication so as to come up to the nations expectations. He appreciated the instructional staff of Regimental Centre that had trained this batch in line with international standards.
Highlighting the significance and enormous contribution of HQ Security Division (SPD) Commander ASFC said that the organization has made valuable contributions towards the security of strategic installations of the country. The organization has attained international standards in a short span of time, he added. He also commended the progressive outlook of the organization and its focus in security matters.
It may be recalled that the SPD has undertaken a comprehensive plan to significantly augment the capacity of its force to ensure fool proof security of strategic assets. Nuclear security is a special focus area and efforts to inculcate a nuclear security culture is deeply rooted in the nuclear establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

SPD soldiers pass out from FF, Baloch and other regimental centers?


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> SPD soldiers pass out from FF, Baloch and other regimental centers?


They dont have their own regimental center. The venue is used for training and conduct of the passing out parade, the training held for them is different.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> They dont have their own regimental center. The venue is used for training and conduct of the passing out parade, the training held for them is different.



Do they also pass out from Sindh and Punjab regimental centers or only FF and Baloch?


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Do they also pass out from Sindh and Punjab regimental centers or only FF and Baloch?


They can be as the it is the training that we are concerned about, locations wont matter.


----------



## Safriz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...stans-nuclear-assets-wont-secret-anymore.html

i am worried about this news....


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> They can be as the it is the training that we are concerned about, locations wont matter.



FF and Baloch regimental centres are both in Abbotabad right?


----------



## Safriz

nuclearpak said:


> FF and Baloch regimental centres are both in Abbotabad right?



Yes both in Atd....and AMC and army music......


----------



## Saleem

it's quite simple actually --we have this wonderful vehicle called the rickety shaw (?rickshaw) to which we attach a bullock cart as a sort of trailer and load the "bums" on the the "trailer" and move them around so that no one, including the chief and big bwanas, know where the are at any time --out of sight and out mind you know!!!


----------



## Safriz

*Screening programmes*
Pakistan has set up screening procedures to ensure the loyalty and mental balance of personnel serving in the most sensitive 
positions. These procedures were established in the early 2000s, took two years to set up and required overcoming various 
forms of resistance. 
Two different programmes exist: a Human Reliability Program for civilian personnel and a Personnel Reliability Program for 
military personnel. They have been applied to up to 4000 people (although the numbers vary), including about 2000 scientists 
or engineers working in particularly sensitive areas or who have critical knowledge, and who continue to be monitored after 
retirement.
a
The Strategic Plans Division (SPD) plans to extend these programmes to 10*000 personnel with access to sensitive 
information. The screening process can take up to a year and involves four different agencies: the Intelligence Bureau, the 
Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), the Military Intelligence and the SPD. There are clearance rechecks every two years. 
Unsurprisingly, checks are said to focus on finances and religious beliefs. Punjabis (who make up two-thirds of Pakistans 
officers) are reportedly privileged over people of other origins. There have been reports of attempts by militant groups to 
infiltrate the nuclear complex through Pakistani scientists trained abroad.
SPD officials estimate that 7000 to 10*000 people out of a total of 70*000 people in the nuclear and missile complex are 
nuclear scientists and engineers.

*Physical security and surveillance *

Three levels of nuclear security exist. The first level (or inner ring) is managed by the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), which 
controls around 9000 personnel dedicated to this task.

The SPDs directorate in charge of nuclear security is led by a two-star 
general and is endowed with its own counter-intelligence team. It has a cell in each of the four laboratories controlled by the 
National Command Authority (NCA), each headed by a one-star general. The second level is physical, including fencing, sensors 
and so on. The third level (or outer ring) is surveillance and monitoring of suspicious activities around the sites, with InterServices Intelligence (ISI) involvement. The SPD has a system of sensitive material control and accounting, which involves 
regular and surprise inspections. It has reportedly adopted inventory systems to track individual components of warheads. 
Theft- and tamper-proof containers and vehicles are used for storage and transport. The SPD has set up a Special Response 
Force presumably to deal with nuclear incidents.
On the civilian side, the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA), created in 2001 and including 200 experts, is in 
charge of the physical security of fissile material and radioactive sources. The military is strongly involved and the SPDs 
director general is a member of the PNRA. A five-year Nuclear Security Action Plan, designed to enhance the safety and 
security of nuclear materials and radioactive sources, was adopted by the PNRA in 2006. Special border controls have been set 
up. In 2011 a safety review of existing and planned facilities was conducted. All known sources have reportedly been registered, 
orphan sources have been recovered and two secure storage sites have been set up.
Pakistan cooperates with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to improve nuclear safety.

It ratified the 1980 
Convention on the Physical Protection of Nuclear Materials (CPPNM) in 2000 and participates in the Global Initiative to 
Combat Nuclear Terrorism. Pakistan has not, however, ratified the 2005 Amendment to the CPPNM and is not a party to the 
International Convention for the Suppression of Acts of Nuclear Terrorism.

SPD officials give numbers ranging from 8000 to 10*000. A 2011 report by Rezaul Laskar claims that over 8000 new 
personnel will be trained by 2013 at the SPD Training Academy. A report by Andrew Bast mentions two army divisions, or about 
18*000 troops, with the source being the former President Musharraf in a 2011 on-the-record interview with the author. This 
number may refer to the total of the current and future force.

According to Michael Krepon, in 2006 the Stimson Center began hosting fellows from the PNRA


----------



## jhankar

He was put under "house arrest" because his life was in danger by foreign terrorists. He lives a very good life.


----------



## Saleem

they well hidden in under pile of goat manure stored in the garden shed of Dr AQ Khans garden. it is expected to chemical defenses [the "nice" odor] of the goat manure [mengun fire --for those who know punjabi] will keep all would be thieves away....the best laid plans of mice and men....


----------



## unicorn

*Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Celebrates 40 Years of Safe Operation*


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...or-arms-control-disarmament-affairs-acda.html



-----

btw on the flip side


> *British nukes were protected by bike locks *
> By Meirion Jones
> Newsnight producer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to arm a bomb
> 
> Newsnight has discovered that until the early days of the Blair government the RAF's nuclear bombs were armed by turning a bicycle lock key.
> There was no other security on the Bomb itself.
> While American and Russian weapons were protected by tamper-proof combination locks which could only be released if the correct code was transmitted, Britain relied on a simpler technology.
> *
> The Dr Strangelove scenario *
> 
> The British military resisted Whitehall proposals to fit bombs with Permissive Action Links - or PALs - which would prevent them being armed unless the right code was sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> UK nuclear weapons are designed first and foremost to be secure and safe
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Read the MoD statement *
> 
> PALs were introduced in the 1960s in America to prevent a mad General or pilot launching a nuclear war off their own bat - the Dr Strangelove scenario.
> President Kennedy ordered that every American nuclear bomb should be fitted with a PAL.
> The correct code had to be transmitted by the US Chiefs of Staff and dialled into the Bomb before it could be armed otherwise it would not detonate.
> 
> *Safeguards *
> 
> Crews in missile silos also had a dual key arrangement so one man could not launch Armageddon.
> Similar safeguards are in place on Russian nuclear weapons.
> They are familiar from numerous Hollywood films such as Broken Arrow with John Travolta, The Peacemaker with Nicole Kidman and various James Bond films.
> 
> *Under control
> *
> Papers at the National Archive show that as early as 1966 an attempt was made to impose PAL security on British nuclear weapons.
> The Chief Scientific Adviser Solly Zuckerman formally advised the Defence Secretary Denis Healey that Britain needed to install Permissive Action Links on its nuclear weapons to keep them safe.
> "The Government will need to be certain that any weapons deployed are under some form of 'ironclad' control".
> The Royal Navy argued that officers of the Royal Navy as the Senior Service could be trusted:
> "It would be invidious to suggest... that Senior Service officers may, in difficult circumstances, act in defiance of their clear orders".
> Neither the Navy nor the RAF installed PAL protection on their nuclear weapons.
> The RAF kept their unsafeguarded bombs at airbases until they were withdrawn in 1998.
> *
> Bicycle lock key *
> 
> With the help of Brian Burnell - a researcher into the history of the British nuclear weapons programme who once designed bomb casings for atom bombs - Newsnight tracked down a training version of the WE 177 nuclear bomb at the Bristol Aero collection at Kemble.
> Tornado and earlier V-bomber crews trained with these, which were identical in every way to the live bombs except for the nuclear warhead.
> To arm the weapons you just open a panel held by two captive screws - like a battery cover on a radio - using a thumbnail or a coin.
> Inside are the arming switch and a series of dials which you can turn with an Allen key to select high yield or low yield, air burst or groundburst and other parameters.
> The Bomb is actually armed by inserting a bicycle lock key into the arming switch and turning it through 90 degrees. There is no code which needs to be entered or dual key system to prevent a rogue individual from arming the Bomb.
> 
> _This report can be seen on Newsnight on Thursday, 15 November, 2007 at 10.30pm on BBC TWO_
> 
> BBC NEWS | Programmes | Newsnight | British nukes were protected by bike locks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## alexx12lucyy

Pakistans nuclear weapons and other related weapons are controlled by the National Command Authority (NCA), which has an Employment Control Committee (ECC) that decides on doctrine, posture and nuclear use.


----------



## Safriz

A recent addition to Pakistan's Nuclear safety is "Post launch Destruction".

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie



> The establishment of postlaunch controls on nuclear&#8208;armed missiles, which would enable a country to destroy its missiles in flight in case of an accidental or unauthorized launch, would add another safeguard to the control of nuclear weapons. A system of postlaunch control could be made secure against attempts by another country to use the system to destroy authorized launches in flight.


----------



## Rafi

Safriz said:


> A recent addition to Pakistan's Nuclear safety is "Post launch Destruction".
> 
> An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie



PAL's have also been deployed for a while, also the telemetry system, and with the three man rule, our safety features - make our weapons some of the safest in the world, unlike our adversary who uses padlocks to secure their arsenal.


----------



## The Deterrent

Safriz said:


> A recent addition to Pakistan's Nuclear safety is "Post launch Destruction".



That isn't recent, it has been an integral part of the missile systems since early 2000s. Same goes for PLAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

AhaseebA said:


> That isn't recent, it has been an integral part of the missile systems since early 2000s. Same goes for PLAs.
> Additionally, environment sensing devices (ESDs) are also employed:



Whats PLA?

and i said recent because there is no evidence of testing the system in any previous launches..Only that "Skyfall" event in Dadu revealed this...


----------



## The Deterrent

Safriz said:


> Whats PLA?
> 
> and i said recent because there is no evidence of testing the system in any previous launches..Only that "Skyfall" event in Dadu revealed this...



Sorry, was a typo. I meant PAL i.e. Permissive Action Links.
No, the _"skyfall"_ did not reveal this. The flight wasn't aborted, it was just the detached correction system that crashed off the course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bonhomie

Rafi said:


> PAL's have also been deployed for a while, also the telemetry system, and with the three man rule, our safety features - make our weapons some of the safest in the world, unlike our adversary who uses padlocks to secure their arsenal.



still our neighbor speak as if we use;


----------



## Immanuel

Exactly how did you get the idea that India secures its Weapons using a padlock, matter of fact Indian nuclear program is among the most secretive, little is known in open forum about its arsenal, size or its security for that matter. I would like some sources for your claim.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Nuclear Weapons - A Chronology*


1960s
1965: Pakistani nuclear research reactor at Parr, Rawalpindi, starts functioning. 

1968: Nonproliferation Treaty completed. Pakistan refuse to sign. 


1970s
1974: India tests a device of up to 15 kilotons and calls the test a ``peaceful nuclear explosion.'' Pakistani Prime minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto tells meeting of Pakistan's top scientists of intention to develop nuclear arms. 


1974 -- Pakistan proposed to India the establishment of a nuclear weapons free zone in south Asia 

1978 -- Pakistan proposed to India a joint Indo-Pakistan declaration renouncing the acquisition and manufacture of nuclear weapons 

1979 -- The United States cut off aid to Pakistan under section 669 of the Foreign Assistance Act of 1961 FAA) after it was learned that Pakistan had secretly begun construction of a uranium enrichment facility. 


1979 -- Pakistan proposed to India mutual inspections by India and Pakistan of nuclear facilities 

1979 -- Pakistan proposed to India simultaneous adherence to the NPT by India and Pakistan 

1979 -- Pakistan proposed to India simultaneous acceptance of full-scope IAEA safeguards 
1980s

Early 1980's--Multiple reports that Pakistan obtained a pre-tested, atomic bomb design from China. 

Early 1980's--Multiple reports that Pakistan obtained bomb-grade enriched uranium from China. 


1980
1980--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: Reexport via Canada (components of inverters used in gas centrifuge enrichment activities). 

1981
1981--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: New York, zirconium (nuclear fuel cladding material). 

1981--AP story cites contents of reported US State Department cable stating `We have strong reason to believe that Pakistan is seeking to develop a nuclear explosives capability * * * Pakistan is conducting a program for the design and development of a triggering package for nuclear explosive devices.' 

1981--Publication of book, Islamic Bomb, citing recent Pakistani efforts to construct a nuclear test site. 

1982
1982/3--Several European press reports indicate that Pakistan was using Middle Eastern intermediaries to acquire bomb parts (13-inch `steel spheres' and `steel petal shapes'). 

1983
1983--Declassified US government assessment concludes that `There is unambiguous evidence that Pakistan is actively pursuing a nuclear weapons development program * * * We believe the ultimate application of the enriched uranium produced at Kahuta, which is unsafeguarded, is clearly nuclear weapons.' 

1984
1984--President Zia states that Pakistan has acquired a `very modest' uranium enrichment capability for `nothing but peaceful purposes.' 

1984--President Reagan reportedly warns Pakistan of `grave consequences' if it enriches uranium above 5%. 

1985
1985--ABC News reports that US believes Pakistan has `successfully tested' a `firing mechanism' of an atomic bomb by means of a non-nuclear explosion, and that US krytrons `have been acquired' by Pakistan. 

1985--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: Texas, krytrons (nuclear weapon triggers). 

1985--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: US cancelled license for export of flash x-ray camera to Pakistan (nuclear weapon diagnostic uses) because of proliferation concerns. 

1985/6--Media cites production of highly enriched, bomb-grade uranium in violation of a commitment to the US. 

1985 -- Pressler Amendment [section 620E(e) of the Foreign Assistance Act] requires a total cut-off of U.S. aid to Islamabad unless the president can certify that Pakistan does not possess a nuclear weapon, and that continued US aid will significantly decrease the probability of its developing one in the future. 

1986
1986--Bob Woodward article in Washington Post cites alleged DIA report saying Pakistan `detonated a high explosive test device between Sept. 18 and Sept. 21 as part of its continuing efforts to build an implosion-type nuclear weapon;' says Pakistan has produced uranium enriched to a 93.5% level. 

1986--Press reports cite U.S. `Special National Intelligence Estimate' concluding that Pakistan had produced weapons-grade material. 

1986--Commenting on Pakistan's nuclear capability, General Zia tells interviewer, `It is our right to obtain the technology. And when we acquire this technology, the Islamic world will possess it with us.' 

1986--Declassified memo to then-Secretary of State Henry Kissinger states, `Despite strong U.S. concern, Pakistan continues to pursue a nuclear explosive capability * * * If operated at its nominal capacity, the Kahuta uranium enrichment plant could produce enough weapons-grade material to build several nuclear devices per year.' 


1987

1987 -- Pakistan proposed to India an agreement on a bilateral or regional nuclear test ban treaty 

1987--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: Pennsylvania, maraging steel & beryllium (used in centrifuge manufacture and bomb components). 

1987--London Financial Times reports US spy satellites have observed construction of second uranium enrichment plant in Pakistan. 

1987--Pakistan's leading nuclear scientist Abdul Qadeer Khan states in published interview that `what the CIA has been saying about our possessing the bomb is correct.' 

1987--West German official confirms that nuclear equipment recently seized on way to Pakistan was suitable for `at least 93% enrichment' of uranium; blueprints of uranium enrichment plant also seized in Switzerland. 

1987--U.S. Nuclear Export Control Violation: California, oscilloscopes, computer equipment (useful in nuclear weapon R&D). 

1987--According to photocopy of a reported German foreign ministry memo published in Paris in 1990, UK government official tells German counterpart on European nonproliferation working group that he was `convinced that Pakistan had `a few small' nuclear weapons.' 

1987 -- China concluded a deal with Pakistan to sell M-11 missiles and launchers. 


1988
1988--President Reagan waives an aid cutoff for Pakistan due to an export control violation; in his formal certification, he confirmed that `material, equipment, or technology covered by that provision was to be used by Pakistan in the manufacture of a nuclear explosive device.' 

1988--Hedrick Smith article in New York Times reports US government sources believe Pakistan has produced enough highly enriched uranium for 4-6 bombs. 

1988--President Zia tells Carnegie Endowment delegation in interview that Pakistan has attained a nuclear capability `that is good enough to create an impression of deterrence.' 

1989
1989--Multiple reports of Pakistan modifying US-supplied F-16 aircraft for nuclear delivery purposes; wind tunnel tests cited in document reportedly from West German intelligence service. 

1989--Test launch of Hatf-2 missile: Payload (500 kilograms) and range (300 kilometers) meets `nuclear-capable' standard under Missile Technology Control Regime. 

1989--CIA Director Webster tells Senate Governmental Affairs Committee hearing that `Clearly Pakistan is engaged in developing a nuclear capability.' 

1989--Media claims that Pakistan acquired tritium gas and tritium facility from West Germany in mid-1980's. 

1989--ACDA unclassified report cites Chinese assistance to missile program in Pakistan. 

1989--UK press cites nuclear cooperation between Pakistan and Iraq. 

1989--Article in Nuclear Fuel states that the United States has issued `about 100 specific communiques to the West German Government related to planned exports to the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and its affiliated organizations;' exports reportedly included tritium and a tritium recovery facility. 

1989--Article in Defense & Foreign Affairs Weekly states `sources close to the Pakistani nuclear program have revealed that Pakistani scientists have now perfected detonation mechanisms for a nuclear device.' 

1989--Reporting on a recent customs investigation, West German magazine Stern reports, `since the beginning of the eighties over 70 [West German] enterprises have supplied sensitive goods to enterprises which for years have been buying equipment for Pakistan's ambitious nuclear weapons program.' 

*1989--Gerard Smith, former US diplomat and senior arms control authority, claims US has turned a `blind eye' to proliferation developments Pakistan in and Israel*. 

1989--Senator Glenn delivers two lengthy statements addressing Pakistan's violations of its uranium enrichment commitment to the United States and the lack of progress on nonproliferation issues from Prime Minister Bhutto's democratically elected government after a year in office; Glenn concluded, `There simply must be a cost to non-compliance--when a solemn nuclear pledge is violated, the solution surely does not lie in voiding the pledge.' 


1990
1989-1990--reports of secret construction of unsafeguard nuclear research reactor; components from Europe. 

*Spring 1990 -- Pakistan reportedly reacted to Indian Army war game maneuvers near its border by preparing to drop one of seven weapons from a specially configured C-130 cargo plane. [02 December 1992 NBC News report]* 

1990--US News cites `western intelligence sources' claiming Pakistan recently `cold-tested' a nuclear device and is now building a plutonium production reactor; article says Pakistan is engaged in nuclear cooperation with Iran. 

1990--French magazine publishes photo of West German government document citing claim by UK official that British government believes Pakistan already possesses `a few small' nuclear weapons; cites Ambassador Richard Kennedy claim to UK diplomat that Pakistan has broken its pledge to the US not to enrich uranium over 5%. 

1990--London Sunday Times cites growing U.S. and Soviet concerns about Pakistani nuclear program; paper claims F-16 aircraft are being modified for nuclear delivery purposes; claims US spy satellites have observed `heavily armed convoys' leaving Pakistan uranium enrichment complex at Kahuta and heading for military airfields. 

1990--Pakistani biography of top nuclear scientist (Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan and the Islamic Bomb), claims US showed `model' of Pakistani bomb to visiting Pakistani diplomat as part of unsuccessful nonproliferation effort. 

1990--Defense & Foreign Affairs Weekly reports `US officials now believe that Pakistan has quite sufficient computing power in country to run all the modeling necessary to adequately verify the viability of the country's nuclear weapons technology.' 

1990--Dr. A.Q. Khan, father of Pakistan's bomb, receives `Man of the Nation Award.' 

1990--Washington Post documents 3 recent efforts by Pakistan to acquire special arc-melting furnaces with nuclear and missile applications. 

*October 1990 -- President Bush announced that he could no longer provide Congress with Pressler Amendment certification that Pakistan does not possess a nuclear weapon. Economic and military aid was duly terminated, though the Bush administration continued to permit a limited number of commercial military sales to Pakistan. Pakistan handled the cutoff with little public rancor and committed itself to freezing the nuclear program in an attempt to placate the United States*. 


1991

1991 -- Pakistan proposed to India commencement of a multilateral conference on the nuclear proliferation in south Asia 
1991--Wall Street Journal says Pakistan is buying nuclear-capable M-11 missile from China. 

1991--Sen. Moynihan says in television interview, `Last July [1990] the Pakistanis machined 6 nuclear Pakistan warheads. And they've still got them.' 

1991--Time quotes businessman, `BCCI is functioning as the owners' representative for Pakistan's nuclear-bomb project.' 

*1991--India and Pakistan enter agreement prohibiting attacks on each other's nuclear installations*. 

July 1991 - Reliable reports from Islamabad confirm that Pakistan had frozen production of HEU and halted the manufacturing of nuclear weapons components. 


1992
1992--Pakistani foreign secretary publicly discusses Pakistan's possession of `cores' of nuclear devices. 

Late 1992 -- The US Government determines that China had transferred items controlled under the international Missile Technology Control Regime to Pakistan. 

*December 1992 -- The US Government asked Pakistan to return eight US Navy frigates and a supply ship that had been leased to the Pakistan Navy, which accounted for more than half of Pakistan's major surface combatants*. 

01 December 1992 -- Senator Larry Pressler reportedly stated in a press interview that he had been told by the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) that Pakistan had assembled seven weapons and could air drop one in a matter of hours [Dec. 1, 1992 NBC News broadcast]. 


1993

1993 -- Pakistan proposed to India creation of a missile-free zone in south Asia 

25 August 1993 -- The United States imposed "Category Two" sanctions against certain Chinese and Pakistani entities that were involved in an M-11 missile-related transfer, which is prohibited under US law. 

Late 1993 -- The Clinton Administration, citing what it considered to be asymmetrical treatment accorded to Pakistan and India over their respective nuclear programs, proposed revising the Pressler Amendment and certain "country-specific" sections of the Foreign Assistance Act. The administration argued that by the time nuclear nonproliferation provisions had been added to the Foreign Assistance Act, India had already acquired the capability to build nuclear weapons and thus Pakistan had borne the brunt of most United States sanctions. 


1994
Early 1994 -- The Clinton Administration withdrew its proposal to revise the amendment because of strong criticism from a number of influential members of Congress, including Senator Pressler himself. 

April 1994 - Deputy Secretary of State Strobe Talbott visits Islamabad to propose a one-time sale of F-16 fighter aircraft to Pakistan. Delivery of the planes would be contingent on specific commitments from Pakistan regarding its nuclear program, including a verifiable cap on the production of fissile materials. Talbott states that there is "broad agreement" between the United States and Pakistan on the goal of "first capping, then reducing, and eventually eliminating weapons of mass destruction and ballistic missiles from South Asia." 


1995
April 1995 -- Prime Minister Bhutto visits Washington. 

September 1995 -- The Clinton Administration proposes revisions to the Pressler Amendment, citing the Amendment's roadblocks to cooperation with Pakistan's Government in areas such as combatting terrorism and furthering US commercial interests in Pakistan. Under the Brown Amendment, the US would not deliver the controversial F-16 aircraft or resume an official military supply relationship with Pakistan, but the President decided to sell the F-16 aircraft to other countries and return the proceeds to Pakistan. 


1996
01 January 1996 -- India and Pakistan exchange lists of atomic installations which each side has pledged not to attack under an over seven-year-old confidence-building agreement. 

January 1996 -- The Brown amendment was signed into law to relieve some of the pressures created by the Pressler sanctions, which had crippled parts of the Pakistani military, particularly the Air Force. The Brown amendment allowed nearly $370 million of previously embargoed arms and spare parts to be delivered to Pakistan. It also permited limited military assistance for the purposes of counter-terrorism, peacekeeping, anti-narcotics efforts, and some military training. 

March 1996 -- Pakistan commissioned an unsafeguarded nuclear reactor, expected to become fully operational in the late 1990s, that will provide it with a capability to produce weapons-grade plutonium. 

Late 1996 -- Pakistan's main nuclear weapons laboratory, the A.Q. Khan Laboratory in Kahuta, purchased 5,000 ring magnets from China. The ring magnets would allow Pakistan to effectively double its capacity to enrich uranium for nuclear weapons production. 

03 October 1996 -- Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto called for the convening of a South Asia security conference that would deal with, among other things, Kashmir and the nuclear arms issue. 


1997
04 July 1997 -- Pakistan confirms test-firing of new indigenous Hatf missile. 

06 September 1997 -- Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif claims Pakistan possesses nuclear weapons, saying that: "Pakistan's nuclear capability is now an established fact. Whatever we have, we have a right to keep it...." 


1998

*28 May 1998: Pakistan detonates five nuclear devices. Pakistan claimed that the five nuclear tests measured up to 5.0 on the Richter scale, with a reported yield of up to 40 KT (equivalent TNT). *

*30 May 1998 Pakistan tested one more nuclear warheads, with a yield of 12 kilotons, bringing the total number of claimed tests to six*. 

Sources and Resources
Pakistan Special Weapons News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What the POINT WE ARE NUCLEAR power nation now , Congradulations once again


----------



## fatman17

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What the POINT WE ARE NUCLEAR power nation now , Congradulations once again



its free information - no point. frankly i was not aware of some of those milestones...

*Box 1. Screening programmes*


Pakistan has set up screening procedures to ensure the loyalty and mental balance of personnel serving in the most sensitive
positions. These procedures were established in the early 2000s, took two years to set up and required overcoming various
forms of resistance.

Two different programmes exist: a *Human Reliability Program for civilian personnel* and a* Personnel Reliability Program for
military personnel*. They have been applied to up to 4000 people (although the numbers vary), including about 2000 scientists
or engineers working in particularly sensitive areas or who have critical knowledge, and who continue to be monitored after
retirement.a The Strategic Plans Division (SPD) plans to extend these programmes to 10 000 personnel with access to sensitive
information. The screening process can take up to a year and involves four different agencies: the Intelligence Bureau, the
Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), the Military Intelligence and the SPD. There are clearance rechecks every two years.
Unsurprisingly, checks are said to focus on finances and religious beliefs. Punjabis (who make up two-thirds of Pakistan&#8217;s
officers) are reportedly privileged over people of other origins. There have been reports of attempts by militant groups to
infiltrate the nuclear complex through Pakistani scientists trained abroad.

a SPD officials estimate that 7000 to 10 000 people out of a total of 70 000 people in the nuclear and missile complex are
nuclear scientists and engineers.


Sources: Goldberg, J. and Ambinder, M., &#8216;The ally from hell&#8217;, The Atlantic, Dec. 2011; Landau Network-Centro Volta (LNCV),
&#8216;Security and safety issues about the nuclear complex: Pakistan&#8217;s standpoints&#8217; (LNCV: Como, 2008); Luongo, K. and Salik, N.,
&#8216;Building confidence in Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear security&#8217;, Arms Control Today, Dec. 2007; Pennington M., &#8216;Pakistan: nuclear assets
safe, outlines nuclear protocol&#8217;, Associated Press, 26 Jan. 2008; Sanger, D., The Inheritance: The World Obama Confronts and the Challenges to American Power (Harmony Books: New York, 2009), p. 212; and Wonacott, P., &#8216;Inside Pakistan&#8217;s drive to guard its A-bombs&#8217;, Wall Street Journal, 29 Nov. 2007.


----------



## fatman17

*Box 2. Physical security and surveillance*


*Three levels of nuclear security exist*. The first level (or inner ring) is managed by the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), which controls around 9000 personnel dedicated to this task.a The SPD&#8217;s directorate in charge of nuclear security is led by a two-star general and is endowed with its own counter-intelligence team. It has a cell in each of the four laboratories controlled by the National Command Authority (NCA), each headed by a one-star general. 

The second level is physical, including fencing, sensors and so on. 

The third level (or outer ring) is surveillance and monitoring of suspicious activities around the sites, with Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) involvement. The SPD has a system of sensitive material control and accounting, which involves
regular and surprise inspections. It has reportedly adopted inventory systems to track individual components of warheads.
Theft- and tamper-proof containers and vehicles are used for storage and transport. The SPD has set up a &#8216;Special Response
Force&#8217; presumably to deal with nuclear incidents.

On the civilian side, the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA), created in 2001 and including 200 experts, is in
charge of the physical security of fissile material and radioactive sources. The military is strongly involved and the SPD&#8217;s
director general is a member of the PNRA. A five-year Nuclear Security Action Plan, designed to enhance the safety and
security of nuclear materials and radioactive sources, was adopted by the PNRA in 2006. Special border controls have been set
up. In 2011 a safety review of existing and planned facilities was conducted. All known sources have reportedly been registered,
orphan sources have been recovered and two secure storage sites have been set up.

Pakistan cooperates with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to improve nuclear safety.b It ratified the 1980
Convention on the Physical Protection of Nuclear Materials (CPPNM) in 2000 and participates in the Global Initiative to
Combat Nuclear Terrorism. Pakistan has not, however, ratified the 2005 Amendment to the CPPNM and is not a party to the
International Convention for the Suppression of Acts of Nuclear Terrorism.

a SPD officials give numbers ranging from 8000 to 10 000. A 2011 report by Rezaul Laskar claims that over 8000 new
personnel will be trained by 2013 at the SPD Training Academy. A report by Andrew Bast mentions two army divisions, or about
18 000 troops, with the source being the former President Musharraf in a 2011 on-the-record interview with the author. This
number may refer to the total of the current and future force.

b According to Michael Krepon, in 2006 the Stimson Center began hosting fellows from the PNRA.

Sources: Bast, A., &#8216;Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear surge&#8217;, Newsweek, 23&#8211;30 May 2011; Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Press
Release PR29/2012-ISPR, 27 Feb. 2012; Krepon, M., &#8216;Addressing the US&#8211;Pakistan strategic relationship&#8217;, Testimony before
the US Senate Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs, 12 June 2008 (US Government Printing Office:
Washington, 2009); Landau Network-Centro Volta (LNCV), &#8216;Security and safety issues about the nuclear complex: Pakistan&#8217;s
standpoints&#8217; (LNCV: Como, 2008); Laskar, R., &#8216;Pak plans to train over 8000 personnel to augment N-security&#8217;, Press Trust
of India (PTI), 18 Oct. 2011; and Lavoy, P., &#8216;Islamabad&#8217;s nuclear posture: its premises and implementation&#8217;, ed. H. Sokolski,
Pakistan&#8217;s Nuclear Future: Worries Beyond War (Strategic Studies Institute: Carlisle, PA, 2008), p. 152.


----------



## fatman17

*Table 2. Pakistani nuclear and WMD risks and associated preventive measures*

An x denotes the existence of a preventive measure.


Risk.......................................Screening...Separation of cores..Codes.....Physical security...Export controls
............................................programs....warheads/launchers................& surveillance.
State-sanctioned export of WMD...... &#8211;.................... &#8211;................ &#8211;............... &#8211;........................ &#8211;
Transfer of WMD expertise............... x.................... &#8211;................ &#8211;............... x........................ &#8211;
Theft of WMD material.................... x.................... &#8211;................ &#8211;............... x........................ &#8211;
Export of WMD material................... x.................... &#8211;................ &#8211;............... x........................ x
Capture of a nuclear weapon............ x.................... x................ &#8211;............... x........................ &#8211;
Unauthorized use of a nuclear weapon. x.................. &#8211;................ x................ x........................ &#8211;
Deliberate use of a nuclear weapon..... &#8211;.................. &#8211;............... &#8211;................ &#8211;......................... &#8211;

WMD = weapon(s) of mass destruction.


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> Unsurprisingly, checks are said to focus on finances and religious beliefs. *Punjabis (who make up two-thirds of Pakistan&#8217;s
> officers) are reportedly privileged over people of other origins*. .



What a milestone.


----------



## Safriz

Oscar said:


> What a milestone.



Its all about taking no chances....

Say a Tribal from FATA is sat on the switch,or a Baloch is sat there,
Army operation and militancy are rampant in both these areas..
And a change of mind/heart..takes a minute...


----------



## The Deterrent

Dreamreaper said:


> Its all about taking no chances....
> 
> Say a Tribal from FATA is sat on the switch,or a Baloch is sat there,
> Army operation and militancy are rampant in both these areas..
> And a change of mind/heart..takes a minute...



No single person, not even 10 authorized persons can manage to do anything unauthorized.


----------



## Slav Defence

Pakistani nukes are safe..and it's actual security system will never be described officially..these reports has only shown some general overview about security of nuclear weapons...
It is just a pseudo hype/impression given by some elements that Nuclear weapons are not safe in Pakistan..


----------



## SQ8

Dreamreaper said:


> Its all about taking no chances....
> 
> Say a Tribal from FATA is sat on the switch,or a Baloch is sat there,
> Army operation and militancy are rampant in both these areas..
> And a change of mind/heart..takes a minute...



And a Punjabi may not be tempted by the Taliban? or be tempted by organizations such as Hizb-ut-tahrir.
Sounds fairly racist to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigest

Speak elaborate

It just theoritical,all thing has exception


----------



## k!ng_0f_(~)3@rt$

> Originally Posted by Dreamreaper
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about taking no chances....
> 
> Say a Tribal from FATA is sat on the switch,or a Baloch is sat there,
> Army operation and militancy are rampant in both these areas..
> And a change of mind/heart..takes a minute...
Click to expand...


Completely Racist


----------



## Darth Vader

UNITED NATIONS, July 1 (APP): Pakistan assigns the highest importance to ensuring fool-proof safety and security for the countrys nuclear programme, Ambassador Masood Khan told a high-level international conference on nuclear safety on Monday. 

Pakistans nuclear materials, facilities and assets are safe and secure, he said in a speech to the conference being held at the headquarters of International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) in Vienna. Masood Khan, who is leading the Pakistan delegation, said nuclear security within a state was a fundamental national responsibility, as also a strategic global priority. Over the years, he said Pakistan had worked closely with the IAEA to strengthen nuclear security, and was implementing an Action Plan in cooperationwith the agency.

Our nuclear security regime is anchored in the principle of multilayered defence for the entire spectrum of any nuclear security threat - insider, outsider, and cyber threats - and is guided by the concept of the Five Ds, that is, to deter, detect, delay, defend, and destroy, the Pakistan envoy told delegates from around the world.

We have established extensive physical protection measures, robust Command and Control structures, comprehensive export controls and an effective regulatory regime to ensure safety and security of nuclear materials and installations, he said, adding that as the apex body the National Command Authority, chaired by the Prime Minister, exercised command and control over all nuclear development, employment and security matters through its Secretariat - the Strategic Plans Division.

As of today, he said, an especially trained and skilled force of 25,000 nuclear security officials ensured the security of Pakistans n uclear assets. Besides, integrated intelligence component exercises vigil to provided depth in defence.

Pakistan, having gained rich experience in the field of nuclear security, had established a Centre of Excellence that conducts specialized courses, physical protection and personnel reliability, Masood Khan said. We are ready to share our experiences, best practices and training facilities with other interested states in the region and beyond".

Our security regime covers physical protection, material control and accounting, transport security, prevention of illicit trafficking, border controls, and radiological emergencies.

He also said that the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA) , an independent body, regulated the safety and security of civilian nuclear materials and facilities, working closely with the IAEA. We are currently deploying Radiation Portal Monitors at key exit and entry points to prevent illicit trafficking of radioactive and nuclear materials.

Read more: Terminal X


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

another sh#ty thread about the security of n. assets 
there are already so many threads about it


----------



## RescueRanger

NUKE EM! - YouTube


----------



## Nuclear Spirit

Still other S#ty people question it!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Nuclear Spirit said:


> Still other S#ty people question it!!!


becase there are so many sh#tty people


----------



## zainzain

this is very big improvement


----------



## aliijaz89

Israel has planned war on Arabs in order to expand its territory as mentioned in their Torah (from river Nile to river Euphrates ), but they cannot make this move when Muslims have a weapon which can destroy Israel. This is the primary reason for destabilizing Pakistan and all that drama of 9/11. The target is to de nuclearise Pakistan. Dr Israr Ahmed also had the same view. Islamic eschatology by Sheikh Imran Hosein also explains this.


----------



## AsianLion

Out of that prevailing perspective from purely factual basis of security and command control, it has to be agreed that Pakistan has done a remarkable job in security of their nuclear assets and have a command and control set up which is much better than India. 

The danger to Pakistani nukes are due to its current economic situation, which will be worsened by downward spiral of its ever widening trade and corrupt rulers as Pakistan fails to wins trust and FDI to improve its economy. Very similar scenario the break of Soviet Russia and loss of its nuclear weapons.


----------

